# Race to sub 12, 11, 10.5, and 10 (3x3)



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 15, 2017)

Ordway's thread from a few months ago flopped so here's another one.
Every week I'll post 12 scrambles to use. To enter, use this format:

Method: [optional]
Cube: [optional]
Race to sub-[12/11/10/10.5]
Average: [average]
Times: [t1, t2, t3, t4, ... t12]

To begin with, pick whichever race you average slightly above. For example, if you're like me and average 11.0x, pick sub-11. Not recommended for people who average over 13, but you can still compete if you'd like. Whatever race you pick, you have to get it 3 rounds in a row or 4 rounds out of 5 in a row to graduate. If your average is something like 11.00 (in race to sub-11) it will be extended to another decimal. 11.000 would not be considered sub-11, but 10.999 would.

*ROUND 1
*
Scrambles:
1. F' L2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 F U' F D R' U' F' D2 R F' L
2. F2 R2 B2 R F2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R' D U2 B D U2 L2 U2 R' D'
3. B2 R2 D2 U R2 D F2 L2 R2 D' F' D2 L F L' D2 B2 D2 B
4. B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 F U2 B D2 R F D2 F L2 R' D' L2 R2
5. B' U' D' R F B2 L2 D F U R2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 B2
6. U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 B' U2 F2 L D' L2 B' L2 D2 R2
7. B2 U2 B U2 F D2 F' R2 U2 F' L' U B D F' D2 R2 B2 L'
8. D2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' U' L D' U R2 D' F2 D R U'
9. B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L' D' U R' D' U' L D' F U2
10. R2 B2 D' B R' F' D F L D' L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 F2 R2 B'
11. B2 U R' B2 D' F B2 U2 R U' B2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U R2
12. D2 F2 R D2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 D B L2 F' D R' B2 U' F'


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 16, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk3
Race to sub12

Average: 11.76
Times: 12.81, 12.06, 12.90, 9.78, 11.75, (15.00), 11.74, 11.77, 12.08, 11.84, (8.05), 10.93

Super inconsistent lol


----------



## TwistAL (Mar 16, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> To begin with, pick whichever race you average slightly above. For example, if you're like me and average 11.0x, pick sub-11. Not recommended for people who average over 13, but you can still compete if you'd like. Whatever race you pick, you have to get it 3 rounds in a row or 4 rounds out of 5 in a row to graduate. If your average is something like 11.00 (in race to sub-11) it will be extended to another decimal. 11.000 would not be considered sub-11, but 10.999 would.


If it's not recommended to those over 13, where would people graduating from the sub-15 thread go?
I'm not there yet but I would like to be sub-15 very soon.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 16, 2017)

TwistAL said:


> If it's not recommended to those over 13, where would people graduating from the sub-15 thread go?
> I'm not there yet but I would like to be sub-15 very soon.


idk, I kinda remember there being a sub-13 one but if not you can post here

Alright, time to do it myself.

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-11
Times: (15.67), (9.25), 11.60, 10.63, 9.61, 15.16+, 12.44, 10.73, 10.80, 10.66, 10.47, 10.62
Average: 11.28

the counting 15, ugh, no me gusta


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 16, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473 
Race to sub-12
Average: 12.07
Times: 12.26, 10.18, 10.62, 13.23, 11.43, 11.53, 12.16, 13.01, 12.41, 13.85, (DNF), (9.38)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 16, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Method: CFOP
> Cube: Gan473
> Race to sub-12
> Average: 12.07
> Times: 12.26, 10.18, 10.62, 13.23, 11.43, 11.53, 12.16, 13.01, 12.41, 13.85, (DNF), (9.38)


okay good I'm still a bit faster than DG


----------



## turtwig (Mar 16, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: GuoGuan YueXiao
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.98
11.50 12.49 (15.65) 11.36 (10.56) 10.77 12.95 10.69 15.15 11.31 11.82 11.76


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 17, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-10.5
Average: 10.76
Times: 10.85, 9.87, (9.41), 10.66, 9.84, 11.93, 12.13, 9.62, 10.84, (13.33), 10.09, 11.75


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 18, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong V2
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.43
Times: 12.38, (10.38), 11.61, 10.41, 10.93, 11.98, 12.05, 11.51, (12.55), 11.72, 10.69, 11.00 

Not even one sub-10... just like my last comp (sigh) lol


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 18, 2017)

Sub 12 (CFOP, Valk3)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-17
avg of 12: 14.805

Time List:
14.188, 13.793, 15.315, 14.916, 15.987, 13.270, (11.607), (16.813), 13.221, 16.304, 15.723, 15.332

Mediocre average. (this thread is already doing better than my did).


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeeeah, I might not post too often unless I'm on a roll.

Method: CFOP (white-yellow cross)
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub 11
Average: 11.35
Times: 10.26 11.19 10.86 9.43 11.76 10.77 12.82 11.88 11.72 10.10 12.04 13.64

Ouch those 12's


----------



## asacuber (Mar 18, 2017)

Method CFOP CN
Cube valk3
Race to sub 11
Average 11.61

2x2

Number of Solves: 12
Mean: 11.80
Best: 9.48
Worst: 16.12
Average: 11.61
Current Ao12: 11.61
Best Ao12: 11.61
Current Ao5: 11.36
Best Ao5: 10.85

1. (9.48)
18/03/2017 2:07:12 PM
D2 R L2 B2 L2 U' D' F U2 R' B U2 B L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2

2. (16.12)
18/03/2017 2:08:51 PM
D B2 D2 L U2 L U' R D2 R2 D2 F R2 F B' U2 B2 R2 U2

3. 10.54
18/03/2017 2:10:03 PM
R' B2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 U F' R B R D R

4. 10.51
18/03/2017 2:10:34 PM
B2 L U R U2 L' U' F2 B R2 B2 R' D2 L D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2

5. 11.49
18/03/2017 2:11:07 PM
F' U2 B' R2 B' R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D' F L U F' R D' B' L'

6. 13.59
18/03/2017 2:11:37 PM
U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 L' U' L2 F' L2 U B F' R' F2 R

7. 12.62
18/03/2017 2:12:11 PM
B2 R2 U2 D B R2 U' L U' L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 D'

8. 12.05
18/03/2017 2:12:39 PM
F2 U' F B' U' F2 U2 L2 U' R' B2 D F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' D'

9. 11.20
18/03/2017 2:13:09 PM
L2 F L2 B L2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 U' F2 D2 B' R F2 D' F' U2 L

10. 11.17
18/03/2017 2:13:40 PM
D2 B2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 R U F' D' F' L' R' B L' U2

11. 11.48
18/03/2017 2:14:15 PM
D2 L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D L F U L B2 U2 R B F D'

12. 11.41
18/03/2017 2:14:44 PM
R U R' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L B' U' B2 R2 U D L2 U R2 F2 D'

Ah well

(Ignore scrambles)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2017)

*ROUND 1 RESULTS:
*
Race to sub-12 (3)

■■■ Tycubing: 11.77

■■■ DGCubes: 12.07
■■■ Ordway Persyn: 14.80
Race to sub-11 (5)

■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 11.27

■■■ FastCubeMaster: 11.34

■■■ NewCuber000: 11.43

■■■ asacuber: 11.61

■■■ turtwig: 11.98
Race to sub-10.5 (1)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.76
Overall (9)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.76
■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 11.27

■■■ FastCubeMaster: 11.34

■■■ NewCuber000: 11.43

■■■ asacuber: 11.61

■■■ Tycubing: 11.77
■■■ turtwig: 11.98

■■■ DGCubes: 12.07
■■■ Ordway Persyn: 14.80
Best single was *8.05* by *Tycubing
*
View the results


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2017)

*ROUND 2
*
Scrambles:
1. L U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B D U2 R' B' F2 D U2
2. R2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B' F' D2 U' L' B' F2 R2 U2 F L2 U B
3. U2 R U' L2 D' R F U' R' F' D2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 F' U2 L'
4. L2 D2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B' R' B L' R F2 U F2 D' U
5. R2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R D2 U F D2 B' R'
6. B' F' D2 F' D2 R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 L D' U' F L' B2 D2 F' R2 F'
7. R' B' L2 B L2 U2 R2 B U2 F' L2 R' U B' U' F' D2 F2 L'
8. U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B L2 B2 U2 F D' R' U2 R' B'
9. B2 R F' B' R F2 U B' D' L' B2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2
10. U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 R2 B' D' L B' F' D2 R F' D F
11. F D F U' F' D B' D' R2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L F2 B2 R B'
12. R' U2 F2 U' L F' L U2 L U R2 U2 R2 D L2 U F2 U F2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2017)

Method - CFOP
Cube - Valk 3
Race to sub-11
Average: 10.66 
Times: 10.77, 10.37, 10.33, 11.07, (9.88), 10.12, 10.56, (13.18+), 9.94, 10.84, 11.37, 11.20


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 23, 2017)

Race to sub 12
Valk3
CFOP

Times: 12.97, 15.76, 14.20, 12.57, 12.88, 14.56, 16.07, 15.54, 14.34, (12.54), (20.70), 12.85 = trash (14.17)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH
I'm not surprised I got this tho. These are my first solves of the day.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 23, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473 
Race to sub-12
Average: 11.98
Times: 11.36, 12.96, 13.99, 11.11, 11.62, 11.20, (14.14), 13.40, 13.65, 10.12, (9.86), 10.41

Kinda saved myself with those last three solves, lol. The rest were trash.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 24, 2017)

Method: CFOP (white yellow cross)
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub 11
Average: *10.59*
Times: 11.11 10.51 10.68 11.22 11.46 9.13 13.05 *11.80 8.96 10.80 9.69 9.44*
WOooO Nice average, last 5 solves make a 9.98 average. But wait, lemme roll on...
Nah 11.30, i did use the last solve for a 9.95 but nothing else good.


----------



## turtwig (Mar 24, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Yuexiao
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.23
11.02 10.90 14.08 11.15 12.61 9.83 12.36 12.28 (8.69) (15.52+) 9.01 9.01


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 25, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans Air
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.13
Times: 11.23, 10.58, 10.94, (15.39), 11.12, 10.24, 12.41, (9.46), 10.43, 11.22, 11.43, 11.73


----------



## Malkom (Mar 25, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-12
Average: 12.86
Times: 12.73, 13.31, 13.44, 11.70, (10.73), 13.83, (13.92), 12.25, 13.26, 11.30, 13.27, 13.48


----------



## Sitkhom (Mar 26, 2017)

Method: Custom
Cube: Custom
Race to sub 12:
Avg: 13.03

Times: 12.76 11.80 13.05 12.40 (14.94) 14.36 12.31 13.45 13.79 14.63 (11.34) 11.74


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 26, 2017)

Sitkhom said:


> Method: Custom
> Cube: Custom
> Race to sub 13:
> Avg: 13.03
> ...


There isn't a race to sub-13


----------



## Sitkhom (Mar 26, 2017)

In that case, I'll put to sub 12, ok?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 26, 2017)

Sitkhom said:


> In that case, I'll put to sub 12, ok?


Okay.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Mar 26, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-13
(ignore scrambles)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-26
avg of 12: 13.60

Time List:
1. 15.91 U2 D' R2 F' D2 R U' F B' R2 D' R2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 B2 D' 
2. 14.18 L' D2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 L' D2 F2 R D' U' R D B R2 B2 F' D 
3. 11.98 B L2 B R2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 D L2 B L2 U2 R U B2 R' U2 
4. 13.44 F U2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 B L2 D2 L B2 R2 D' U L 
5. 12.42 F2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 L' U' F L2 R F' L2 B2 R2 D2 
6. 14.43 R2 B L2 D R' B' U' D' F' L' B' U2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 D2 L2 
7. 12.79 R F' L2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 R' U2 B' L D' L U2 R' D2 
8. 14.06 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 R' D' L B2 U' B2 R' D B' D' F 
9. (16.57) R2 U2 L B2 L B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 B' D' L R2 F' L' D' R B2 
10. (11.94) B R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 L U F D2 U' L2 F R2 U 
11. 12.23 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F L' R' B2 F' R U' L2 D U' 
12. 14.51 D2 R' U2 L' D2 L U2 F2 D2 R' U F L' D R' B U2 F2 D2 U2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 26, 2017)

Looool


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 26, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Looool


Ikr :3


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 27, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-10.5
Average: 10.91
Times: (8.99), 11.12, 12.59, 10.82, (15.82), 12.28, 9.93, 9.77, 12.00, 10.23, 9.57, 10.77

This just about sums up the week I've been having.
Lucky I was able to salvage my pride in the end.


----------



## Draranor (Mar 27, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Yan 3
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.64
Times: 12.32, 10.80, 12.76, 11.91, (9.07), 11.58, 11.82, (13.02), 10.27, 11.84, 12.23, 10.90

Not terrible, but not great. At least I got a good single


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 29, 2017)

*ROUND 2 RESULTS:
*
Race to sub-12 (5)

■■■ DGCubes: 11.98

■■■ Malkom: 12.86
■■■ Sitkhom: 13.03
■■■ TheRubiksCombo: 13.60

■■■ Tycubing: 14.17
Race to sub-11 (5)

■■■ FastCubeMaster: 10.58

■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 10.66

■■■ NewCuber000: 11.13

■■■ turtwig: 11.23

■■■ Draranor: 11.64
Race to sub-10.5 (1)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.91
Overall (11)

■■■ FastCubeMaster: 10.58

■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 10.66

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.91

■■■ NewCuber000: 11.13

■■■ turtwig: 11.23

■■■ Draranor: 11.64
■■■ DGCubes: 11.98

■■■ Malkom: 12.86
■■■ Sitkhom: 13.03
■■■ TheRubiksCombo: 13.60

■■■ Tycubing: 14.17

Best single was *8.69* by *turtwig
*
View the results


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 29, 2017)

*ROUND 3
*
Scrambles:
1. D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 R U2 D' R U2 L B' L R F' U2 
2. L' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B F2 U R D L R B2 D 
3. D B2 R' F2 D' R' U' B' L U2 R2 U R2 D F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 B 
4. F' L2 F' R2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 F R' U B L B' F' D R' F' U2 
5. L2 F2 L2 B D2 F L2 D2 B D2 F' D L' F R B2 U' B' F2 D R2 
6. L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F D' F2 R D L' F' R B F R 
7. L D' F2 D B2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R U2 F2 U L' B L2 F D' 
8. L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L R2 U' B' L D2 L D2 U' B L 
9. B2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F L2 U2 B' D' F' L' D2 B' U' B2 R' F' L' 
10. U2 B2 R' D R U' L' F' U' L' B2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 L2 
11. D U2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B R2 B L' D U B2 R' B' L B' R' 
12. L' D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D R' D' B R' B2 D R' F U2


----------



## Draranor (Mar 29, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Yan 3
Race to sub-11
Average: 10.93
Times: 9.83, 12.04, 11.83, (9.64), (13.62), 10.66, 10.13, 9.93, 12.57, 10.53, 11.80, 10.25

This is actually my first ever sub-11 average of 12, so I'm super happy about that. Plus I got 3 sub-10 singles


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 29, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.37 >:L
1. 11.10 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 R U2 D' R U2 L B' L R F' U2 
2. 12.53 L' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B F2 U R D L R B2 D 
3. 11.43 D B2 R' F2 D' R' U' B' L U2 R2 U R2 D F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 B 
4. 10.58 F' L2 F' R2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 F R' U B L B' F' D R' F' U2 
5. 10.92 L2 F2 L2 B D2 F L2 D2 B D2 F' D L' F R B2 U' B' F2 D R2 
6. 10.22 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F D' F2 R D L' F' R B F R 
7. 12.33 L D' F2 D B2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R U2 F2 U L' B L2 F D' 
8. 10.78 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L R2 U' B' L D2 L D2 U' B L 
9. 14.44 B2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F L2 U2 B' D' F' L' D2 B' U' B2 R' F' L' 
10. 12.77 U2 B2 R' D R U' L' F' U' L' B2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 L2 
11. 8.40 D U2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B R2 B L' D U B2 R' B' L B' R' 
12. 10.99 L' D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D R' D' B R' B2 D R' F U2

stupid


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 30, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Method: CFOP
> Cube: Yan 3
> Race to sub-11
> Average: 10.93
> ...


WHAT :O you're racing for sub 11 and thats you're first sub 11?


----------



## Draranor (Mar 30, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> WHAT :O you're racing for sub 11 and thats you're first sub 11?


My first sub-11 avg of 12, yes. I've gotten close with 11.0x avgs a bunch of times


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 30, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473
Race to sub-12
Average: 11.96
Times: 11.24, (10.17), 13.30, 12.81, 12.50, 12.03, 10.93, 10.94, 10.20, (14.73), 14.04, 11.58


----------



## G2013 (Mar 30, 2017)

Race to sub11
CFOP
GuoGuan
Average of 12: 11.02 xd
Best ao5 10.49

Scrambles:
1. 10.29 
2. 10.68
3. 10.98 
4. 10.94 
5. 10.39
6. 10.61
7. 10.47
8. 9.75 
9. 12.22
10. 11.47
11. 12.80
12. 12.13

It was all good until I did a 12.22 on the 9th solve. It had been all pure sub11 lol, then I did pure suP11 xD


----------



## turtwig (Mar 31, 2017)

Race to sub-11
Method: CFOP
Cube: GuoGuan
avg of 12: 11.58

Time List:
1. 13.52
2. (13.53)
3. 12.91 
4. 10.78
5. 9.65
6. (9.16) 
7. 11.35
8. 11.62
9. 12.39
10. 13.03 
11. 11.05 
12. 9.48


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 1, 2017)

Race to sub 11
CFOP
GuoGuan Yuexiao
*Average: 11.22*
Times: 10.80 10.94 15.56 9.19 12.75 16.06 10.50 8.21 12.02 9.95 10.52 9.90
Best ao5: 10.13

Can I just say that I was 0.22 off and I had a COUNTING 15!


----------



## asacuber (Apr 1, 2017)

ROUND 3
Cube Valk 3
Method CFOP
Race to sub 11

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-1
avg of 12: 11.94

Time List:
1. 11.86 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 R U2 D' R U2 L B' L R F' U2 
2. 11.45 L' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B F2 U R D L R B2 D 
3. 10.86 D B2 R' F2 D' R' U' B' L U2 R2 U R2 D F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 B 
4. 11.15 F' L2 F' R2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 F R' U B L B' F' D R' F' U2 
5. 12.05 L2 F2 L2 B D2 F L2 D2 B D2 F' D L' F R B2 U' B' F2 D R2 
6. 11.63 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F D' F2 R D L' F' R B F R 
7. 12.74 L D' F2 D B2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R U2 F2 U L' B L2 F D' 
8. (9.66) L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L R2 U' B' L D2 L D2 U' B L 
9. 13.29 B2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F L2 U2 B' D' F' L' D2 B' U' B2 R' F' L' 
10. 11.80 U2 B2 R' D R U' L' F' U' L' B2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 L2 
11. 12.55 D U2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B R2 B L' D U B2 R' B' L B' R' 
12. (13.62) L' D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D R' D' B R' B2 D R' F U2


----------



## Sitkhom (Apr 1, 2017)

Method: Custom
Cube: Custom
Race to sub 12:
Avg 12: 12.44

Lista de tiempos:
1. 11.94 B2 U F U2 D' R2 B R2 L' B R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 L U2 
2. 13.27 L F2 D2 L R F2 L' B2 F2 D2 R' D' B2 U' R D2 L' F U B' D 
3. 12.91 U' L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D' B' D R D' L R B D2 F 
4. 12.52 R' U2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' B2 F' R2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 L' U2 F' 
5. 11.75 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 R' F U' F2 D L2 F L' D F' 
6. 13.52 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 U R U' R U B' L2 B2 D' L2 U' 
7. (13.82) F2 U R' L' F' B2 D L F L2 B2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 D' L2 F 
8. (11.67) L2 D2 B' U2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 U F R B' D' B' D' R' B R 
9. 11.84 F U2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R' D' F' L' R D' L' B' R' U B 
10. 11.89 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 B U F2 L2 D2 R' B R2 D' F' 
11. 11.75 R U2 R' B2 R U2 R2 F D' U2 F2 R2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 
12. 12.93 D' B' R2 B L B2 D' B' L2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F L2 B L2 D'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 5, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-10.5
Average: 10.76
Times: 10.35, 9.04, 12.23, 10.50, 9.53, 10.93, 11.53, 11.05, 11.82, (14.65), (8.96), 10.58


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

New round at noon.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

*ROUND 3 RESULTS:
*
Race to sub-12 (2)

■■■ DGCubes: 11.96
■■■ Sitkhom: 12.43
Race to sub-11 (6)

■■■ Draranor: 10.96

■■■ G2013: 11.02

■■■ FastCubeMaster: 11.21

■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 11.37

■■■ turtwig: 11.58

■■■ asacuber: 11.94
Race to sub-10.5 (1)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.76
Overall (11)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.76
■■■ Draranor: 10.96

■■■ G2013: 11.02

■■■ FastCubeMaster: 11.21

■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 11.37

■■■ turtwig: 11.58

■■■ asacuber: 11.94
■■■ DGCubes: 11.96
■■■ Sitkhom: 12.43
Best single was *8.21* by *FastCubeMaster
*
View the results


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

*ROUND 4*

Scrambles:
1. U2 L D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 L' U2 B2 U L' D' F R' B2 D' R F' 
2. F2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 U F2 R D U L' U R2 B R 
3. R U2 B' F2 L2 D2 B D2 B D2 U2 F2 D' B' F2 L' B R' D' R2 U2 
4. L U2 L' R' F2 D2 R F2 L' U2 B D B2 D L2 R' D L U2 B' 
5. R2 F D2 B F L2 U2 B' D' F' R' F R2 B2 D' L R' 
6. B' R2 F R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L F L D R B F2 D2 R' F' 
7. B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 B U2 L' D' B' U F L2 B' U' 
8. B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 F L2 B F' D' B' L2 F' D' R D U L U' 
9. D L' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R B2 L' F2 L U' L F R D' L2 D F2 R2 
10. D' L2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 F R2 U2 L' R' B' U L' F U B' D 
11. F2 L' B2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 F2 L D' F' U' L' R2 D L' F R' 
12. U' D' L2 U F R D' B' D' F D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U R2 D R2


----------



## Draranor (Apr 5, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Magnetic Yan 3
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.26 (so close)
Times: 11.13, 12.15, 10.26, 13.86, 11.93, 12.16, 11.10, 10.83, 11.47, 9.91, 11.24, 10.28

Not a bad average, but unfortunately not sub-11


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 5, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473
Race to sub-12
Average: 11.60
Times: 11.22, 11.20, 11.31, 11.80, 11.91, 12.29, 11.09, (14.28), 11.18, (10.57), 12.13, 11.83

Graduated!! 

I can pretty confidently say I'm sub-12 now. Over the past week or so (but especially today and yesterday), I've been getting a lot of sub-12 averages, which feels really good. I suppose it's time to race to sub-11 now.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

*Congratulations!

@DGCubes *has graduated from the Race to Sub-12 and may now proceed to the Race to Sub-11 in later rounds.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 5, 2017)

Race to sub 12
CFOP
Guoguan Yuexiou

Times
11.79, 11.45, 10.78, 11.38, 12.08, (12.96), 12.87, 12.21, (9.98), 11.65, 11.86, 12.09= 11.81 Ao12 1/3 

Awesome consistency!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

Sub 11... again *sigh*
CFOP
Valk 3
1. 9.69 U2 L D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 L' U2 B2 U L' D' F R' B2 D' R F' 
2. 9.87 F2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 U F2 R D U L' U R2 B R 
3. 10.15 R U2 B' F2 L2 D2 B D2 B D2 U2 F2 D' B' F2 L' B R' D' R2 U2 
4. 13.26 L U2 L' R' F2 D2 R F2 L' U2 B D B2 D L2 R' D L U2 B' 
5. 12.60 R2 F D2 B F L2 U2 B' D' F' R' F R2 B2 D' L R' 
6. 11.90 B' R2 F R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L F L D R B F2 D2 R' F' 
7. 10.97 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 B U2 L' D' B' U F L2 B' U' 
8. 11.08 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 F L2 B F' D' B' L2 F' D' R D U L U' 
9. 10.52 D L' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R B2 L' F2 L U' L F R D' L2 D F2 R2 
10. 11.98 D' L2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 F R2 U2 L' R' B' U L' F U B' D 
11. 9.36 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 F2 L D' F' U' L' R2 D L' F R' 
12. 11.88 U' D' L2 U F R D' B' D' F D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U R2 D R2
Average: 11.07

Couldn't stop locking up, the last one could have been a low 10


----------



## turtwig (Apr 5, 2017)

Race to sub-11
CFOP
GuoGuan

avg of 12: 11.35

1. 11.79
2. 11.57 
3. 10.76
4. (13.43) 
5. 11.94 
6. 10.88 
7. 11.66 
8. (9.89) 
9. 11.39 
10. 10.39 
11. 11.95 
12. 11.17

Ugh, I literally got 4 sub-10s right after this, bringing the average to 10.90.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 6, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-10.5
Average: 10.44 
Times: 10.35, 9.47, (8.09), (12.27), 11.48, 9.50, 11.79, 11.40, 10.66, 8.94, 10.35, 10.48


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 6, 2017)

Can we see the top 3 singles of each round? I just think that'd be pretty cool.

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub 11
Average: 11.09
Times: 13.20 9.60 10.92 10.35 10.72 16.25 10.41 10.69 11.14 13.00 10.62 9.79

AAARRRGH 2 COUNTING 13's!!!! Look at that average! Surely it looks sub 11.
Time distribution:
16s: 1
13s: 2
11s: 1
10s: 6
9s: 2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 6, 2017)

By request of @FastCubeMaster, here are the top 3 singles of each round. Also the top 5 overall, which I will continue to update.

*ROUND 1*

Tycubing: 8.05
JustinTimeCuber: 9.25
DGCubes: 9.38
*ROUND 2*

turtwig: 8.69
FastCubeMaster: 8.96
SolveThatCube: 8.99
*ROUND 3*

FastCubeMaster: 8.21
JustinTimeCuber: 8.40
SolveThatCube: 8.96
*OVERALL*

Tycubing: 8.05
FastCubeMaster: 8.21
JustinTimeCuber: 8.40
turtwig: 8.69
FastCubeMaster: 8.96


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 6, 2017)

Sorry I meant at the end of each round, showing the top 3 singles of that round, but all of them together is cool too.


----------



## Sitkhom (Apr 8, 2017)

Method: Custom
Cube: Custom
Avg de 12: 12.61

Lista de tiempos:
1. 11.28 U L B2 R2 F2 L R2 B2 R' B2 R' F' R' D2 U R2 U B L' F' 
2. 12.85 D R2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 D B L F L2 F' U2 B' U' F R2 
3. 14.13 L2 D2 B' D R' F' R' B2 D2 R' F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 
4. 12.09 U F D' B' R F' D' R2 F B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U 
5. 12.90 U' F' B' R D B L F2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 B U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 
6. 11.79 F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D B2 D2 R F L U2 F2 U B' F' R2 D 
7. 13.12 F' B D2 L B' U' L' D' F' U D F2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 F' 
8. 11.85 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 L' F2 D' R B2 F' L2 R2 D' B D' R2 
9. (11.08) B D2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 U' B L F' D' B R D R' F2 
10. 12.18 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 U' R D' U' L F D U' R B2 U 
11. 13.83 U' L' D2 L2 F2 B U' D F U2 L F2 R' L U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 
12. (16.06) D B2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 B' U2 L2 U2 F R' B U2


----------



## Draranor (Apr 12, 2017)

Will there be a new round today?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 13, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Will there be a new round today?


yeah once I get around to it


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 14, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah once I get around to it


lol

By tomorrow at noon, I super promise.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 14, 2017)

Every time I see a new post on this thread I get excited but you keep disappointing me ;(


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 14, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Every time I see a new post on this thread I get excited but you keep disappointing me ;(


Unacceptable! Deeply Disturbing™!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 14, 2017)

*ROUND 4 RESULTS:
*
Race to sub-12 (3)

■■■ ✓ DGCubes: 11.60
■■■ Tycubing: 11.82
■■■ Sitkhom: 12.60
Race to sub-11 (4)

■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 11.06
■■■ FastCubeMaster: 11.08

■■■ Draranor: 11.26
■■■ turtwig: 11.35
Race to sub-10.5 (1)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.44
Overall (8)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.44
■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 11.06
■■■ FastCubeMaster: 11.08
■■■ Draranor: 11.26
■■■ turtwig: 11.35
■■■ ✓ DGCubes: 11.60
■■■ Tycubing: 11.82
■■■ Sitkhom: 12.60
Single ranking

SolveThatCube 8.09
SolveThatCube: 8.94
JustinTimeCuber: 9.36
Running ranking

Tycubing: 8.05
SolveThatCube: 8.09
FastCubeMaster: 8.21
JustinTimeCuber: 8.40
turtwig: 8.69
View the results


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 14, 2017)

*ROUND 5
*
Scrambles:
1. L' F2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 R' D2 U' B R D' B2 U' 
2. B2 D' R U' R F R' L D' L2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 
3. U F2 B' L' F U B2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 B' 
4. U L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L B' R' F R' D' R' B R D2 
5. D U' R2 U' L2 U' F2 D' U' B' R U F' L' F' R' F2 L B2 
6. F2 R U' F2 B2 D F' R B' F2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 
7. L2 B' R2 D2 F R2 D2 B R2 F' L' R' B U' L' R2 F' U' B2 R 
8. B2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 L U' R' F2 D2 U2 L2 U' F' U' 
9. U R2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B' F U' F' R' B R' U L2 F R 
10. F D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B U2 B' L F2 R D F' R' D2 U' F' 
11. L' D B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R2 B F2 R' B' R D2 F R' 
12. U B' L2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R B2 F2 L' D R' F U'


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 14, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.62
Times: (DNF), 10.98, 12.19, 11.31, 11.78, 12.57, 10.40, 12.82, 10.98, 12.11, (10.18), 11.03

That DNF was annoying.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 14, 2017)

Method: CF(L)OP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-11, KILL ME
Times: 11.92, 11.23, 10.07, 11.42, 10.17, 11.56, 9.66, 10.86, (9.42), (13.09), 10.17, 10.92
Average: 10.80, f---ing finally, I only managed to get 7 sub-11s which was annoying, I really need to warm up before I do my own forum comp lol

I might have accidentally replaced 1 or 2 of the scrambles with qqtimer scrambles when solving because I did it at school and csTimer is blocked (because it is in muh China and they are commies or something)


----------



## Draranor (Apr 15, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 M (DIY)
Race to sub-11
Average: 10.719
Times: 10.17, 11.65, 10.72, (12.06), 9.60, 11.06, 11.80, 10.28, 11.38, 10.77, (8.56), 9.72

A pretty good/typical average for me right now; the 2 counting sub-10's probably helped the average a little bit lol


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 15, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-11
Average 10.91
Times: 10.96 10.01 10.14 9.82 11.68 11.14 10.42 9.22 11.84 10.16 13.92 12.91

Started off quite strong but then lost it in lockups. At least it's sub 11


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 15, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-10.5
Average 10.499 
Times: 10.538, 9.771, 10.375, 10.145, 12.033, 9.536, 11.024, 10.056, 10.644, (12.631), 10.871, (9.416)

My F2L has really stepped up over the last few days.


----------



## Sitkhom (Apr 15, 2017)

Method: Custom
Cube: Custom
Avg 12: 13.25
Times: 13.52 13.59 (11.19) 12.66 14.15 15.48 13.00 12.62 11.86 12.13 (16.20) 13.49


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 17, 2017)

I haven't posted here for 2 weeks. Maybe I've actually improved now. 

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans Air
Race to sub-11
Average: 10.63
Times: 10.10, 9.89, 10.83, (8.91), 11.34, 11.75, 9.83, 9.66, 10.18, (12.02), 10.97, 11.76

That actually wasn't bad at all! Only 4 sup-11 solves too, and 4 sub-10s (a couple others could've been, too, but my plls were a bit locky). I guess the slow solves and all of the new f2l algs I learned are actually helping


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

Ending the round in a few hours.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 21, 2017)

¿Nadie más va a entrarse en la competición? ¡No hay problema!

^As you can tell I'm bored, yeah

*ROUND 5 RESULTS:
*
Race to sub-12 (1)

■■■ Sitkhom: 13.25
Race to sub-11 (5)

■■■ NewCuber000: 10.63
■■■ Draranor: 10.72

■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 10.80
■■■ FastCubeMaster: 10.91
■■■ DGCubes: 11.62
Race to sub-10.5 (1)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.44
Overall (8)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.44
■■■ NewCuber000: 10.63
■■■ Draranor: 10.72

■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 10.80
■■■ FastCubeMaster: 10.91
■■■ DGCubes: 11.62
■■■ Sitkhom: 13.25
Single ranking

Draranor: 8.56
NewCuber000: 8.91
FastCubeMaster: 9.22
Running ranking

Tycubing: 8.05
SolveThatCube: 8.09
FastCubeMaster: 8.21
JustinTimeCuber: 8.40
Draranor: 8.56
View the results


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 21, 2017)

*ROUND 6*

Scrambles:
1. D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' U' B' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 
2. F2 U' B2 D L U F2 U F U2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 
3. U' B2 U L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 R D U' R2 F' R2 B U' R U2 
4. B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R' F' R' D' L F U F R2 
5. R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 B' D' U B2 L' U B F2 L' B 
6. B2 D' F2 L2 D U' L2 D2 R2 F L F2 D' F R B' L D2 R 
7. D2 R2 D2 B' F' U2 F R2 F U2 F2 U R2 B R2 D' R B F' L2 U 
8. B2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R U' L B D U2 B2 R U B 
9. F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B L' R2 U' B' D' R' U' L2 U 
10. L' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D' U' F' L' D2 L B' U' F L 
11. U2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L D' B D' F2 L U' F L' F2 
12. L2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' F' U F2 D R B F2 U' B'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 21, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-10.5
Average: 10.27
Times: (7.50), 10.26, 8.83, 8.22, 10.80, 9.87, (13.18), 12.75, 12.07, 10.37, 9.13, 10.40

Booyah! My hands were so shaky after the first 4 solves - got 2 counting 12s. But I guess I still graduated!
Sub-10 here we come!


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 23, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473
Race to sub-11
Average: 12.27
Times: 13.80, 13.00, 12.70, (9.87), (14.42), 12.73, 10.37, 10.42, 11.43, 13.37, 11.44, 13.40

Really bad for me. Not quite sure what happened.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 23, 2017)

R6, Sub 12 (CFOP, Valk3)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-23
avg of 12: 13.609

Time List:
16.208, 11.469, (18.187), 12.562, 13.170, 12.850, 12.860, (10.698), 16.843, 15.060, 12.442, 12.630

good apart from the 16s.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 24, 2017)

Race to sub 12
CFOP
Gans Air

10.64, 10.99, (9.74), 11.54, 12.67, 11.78, 12.61, 12.19, (12.84), 11.27, 12.15, 11.31=11.71 Ao12 (2/3)

I wish the rest of the average was like the beginning...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 24, 2017)

Shooting myself in the foot here by not waiting until my finger fully heals
Sub 11, CFOP, The Valk 3, yada yada

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-24
avg of 12: 10.90

Time List:
1. 10.97 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' U' B' L2 U' L2 D2 B2
2. 11.53 F2 U' B2 D L U F2 U F U2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2
3. 9.77 U' B2 U L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 R D U' R2 F' R2 B U' R U2
4. 11.87 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R' F' R' D' L F U F R2
5. (12.25) R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 B' D' U B2 L' U B F2 L' B
6. 11.50 B2 D' F2 L2 D U' L2 D2 R2 F L F2 D' F R B' L D2 R
7. 9.92 D2 R2 D2 B' F' U2 F R2 F U2 F2 U R2 B R2 D' R B F' L2 U
8. 10.98 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R U' L B D U2 B2 R U B
9. (9.72) F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B L' R2 U' B' D' R' U' L2 U
10. 10.85 L' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D' U' F' L' D2 L B' U' F L
11. 10.67 U2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L D' B D' F2 L U' F L' F2
12. 10.92 L2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' F' U F2 D R B F2 U' B'

frightening, but hey, at least I made it , and 8/12 sub-11 ain't bad, would have been way better if my sub-11s weren't mostly sucky almost-sup-11s
it looks like my finger probably won't cause a disaster at Overland Park


----------



## TCCuber (Apr 25, 2017)

Road To Sub 11
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-25
avg of 12: 12.28

Time List:
1. 12.58 L2 B2 R' F2 L U2 L' U' L2 D' B U L R2 F2 D 
2. 12.05 B D2 B2 R2 F L2 F' U2 L2 D' L B' R' D' R2 F D B' R 
3. 12.05 D2 B' U2 R U F B U2 D' R2 U2 R' F2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R' B2 
4. 12.42 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B U2 L2 B' L D' U2 B' D B' L' R D2 F' 
5. 11.67 U B L2 D2 F' L2 R2 F R2 F' R D2 B' F' U' L D' B2 L2 
6. (8.60) U2 R2 U2 B R2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L U' B R U L' F R B2 
7. 13.58 D2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B D' L' D' L' D2 U B D' L 
8. 10.01 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 R' F2 U' B' L2 B2 F' L R' D' 
9. (16.79)  L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L F' L B' R2 F R' B2 U2 B2 D' 
10. 15.65 D F2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 L U R D2 F U' R B L 
11. 11.62 D L' D' B' R' F2 U' B' L F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 
12. 11.19 B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 B L2 R D' U' L' B' L' B R2
 terrible avg


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 29, 2017)

Race to sub-11
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans Air 
Average: 10.87
Times: 10.89, 11.09, 11.61, 11.05, 10.01, 10.81, (9.86), 10.87, 10.70, 11.61, (13.08), 10.06

Whoo, one more left to go!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 29, 2017)

Race to sub 11
Method: CFOP
Cube: WeiLong GTS V2
Average: 10.28 = decent
Times: 9.33 11.07 12.53 10.38 10.45 8.52 9.57 11.27 9.13 10.27 10.56 10.72

Time distribution:
8s: 1
9s: 3
10s: 5
11s: 2
12s: 1
ALMOST SYMETTRICAL


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 29, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> ALMOST SYMETTRICAL


Love it when that happens


----------



## Draranor (May 2, 2017)

So for some reason I haven't been getting notifications from this thread


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 2, 2017)

eww I'm too lazy to start the next round
I'll let Andrew compete and then we'll do the next round.


----------



## Draranor (May 2, 2017)

Race to sub-11
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS M
Avg: 10.88
Times: (9.02), 11.26, 12.16, 11.67, 10.12, 10.66, 9.86, (13.17), 10.42, 11.79, 9.59, 10.89


----------



## Draranor (May 2, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> eww I'm too lazy to start the next round
> I'll let Andrew compete and then we'll do the next round.


I posted my times, so you can start the new round whenever


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 3, 2017)

Awaited for days, they're finally here!

@SolveThatCube has graduated from the Race to Sub-10.5 and may now proceed to the Race to Sub-10!
*
ROUND 6 RESULTS:
*
Race to sub-12 (2)

■■■ Tycubing: 11.72
■■■ Ordway Persyn: 13.61
Race to sub-11 (6)

■■■ FastCubeMaster: 10.28

■■■ Draranor: 10.72

■■■ NewCuber000: 10.87

■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 10.90

■■■ DGCubes: 12.27

■■■ TCCuber: 12.28
Race to sub-10.5 (1)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.27
Overall (9)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.27
■■■ FastCubeMaster: 10.28

■■■ Draranor: 10.72

■■■ NewCuber000: 10.87

■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 10.90

■■■ Tycubing: 11.72

■■■ DGCubes: 12.27

■■■ TCCuber: 12.28
■■■ Ordway Persyn: 13.61
Single ranking

SolveThatCube: 7.50
SolveThatCube: 8.22
FastCubeMaster: 8.52
Running ranking

SolveThatCube: 7.50
Tycubing: 8.05
SolveThatCube: 8.09
FastCubeMaster: 8.21

SolveThatCube: 8.22
View the results

Please report if you see any mistakes!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 3, 2017)

*ROUND 7*

Scrambles:
1. F2 R' D2 L B2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R' D L' F U' B' D F U2 B 
2. U2 R2 B F D2 U2 L2 F D2 F' R2 D L2 U B R' U L R' D 
3. R' B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L' F' D' B U' L2 D' B U' 
4. L F' U2 L F' R2 D R' D' L' F2 U2 R D2 B2 R D2 L' F2 R 
5. B U2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U R' F' U L' D F2 U2 F' U' 
6. R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 B D L B' D' U R F' L2 U' 
7. D B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R2 L' F2 D B L B U' F' R2 D2 
8. L2 F D2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 U' B D R' F2 L' D2 B' R2 B2 
9. L' D2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' B2 F' R' U2 F' D B L R B2 
10. L2 D L2 U R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 D L' B' D' L D2 B2 L' U' R' D' 
11. R' D2 L' F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 U' B F2 L F D' 
12. U R F U' L' D' F D2 B' R' B2 R' D2 L U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 3, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 M
Race to sub-10
Average: 10.77
Times: (8.80), (12.91), 10.53, 11.27, 11.94, 11.09, 9.15, 11.79, 9.25, 9.24, 12.35, 11.12

Haven't practiced all week due to being sick so not the best average...


----------



## DGCubes (May 3, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.82
Times: 10.31, 11.48, (15.56), 11.19, 13.77, 13.47, 9.71, 9.81, (9.63), 14.27, 11.85, 12.37

So dang inconsistent... could've been a lot better.


----------



## Tycubing (May 3, 2017)

Race to Sub 12
Valk3
CFOP

12.78, 10.92, 10.60, 12.41, (10.25), 11.10, 11.02, (12.90), 11.03, 12.21, 11.74, 11.44= 11.52 Ao12 (2/3)


----------



## Draranor (May 3, 2017)

Race to sub-11
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS M
Avg: 10.94
Times: 10.84, 10.06, 10.23, (12.14), (9.86), 10.76, 10.16, 11.66, 11.97, 11.27, 11.27, 11.23

Kinda ruined the average in the last few solves, but at least it was sub-11; so that means I graduate!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 4, 2017)

R7, Sub 12 (CFOP, Valk 3)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-3
avg of 12: 13.171

Time List:
(17.301), 15.551, 14.564, (11.447), 13.392, 12.701, 11.967, 12.534, 12.029, 13.745, 11.654, 13.576

Bad start, but the rest is good.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 4, 2017)

WAYYY too close for comfort. I was hungry and my hands were cold. Got worried after the first two solves and the three 11s in a row.
R7, sub-11
CFOP/Valk 3

12.75, (13.26), 9.75, 10.71, 9.74, 10.75, 11.98, 11.99, 11.46, (9.70), 10.18, 9.88 = 10.91

Graduated!


----------



## Draranor (May 4, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> WAYYY too close for comfort. I was hungry and my hands were cold. Got worried after the first two solves and the three 11s in a row.
> R7, sub-11
> CFOP/Valk 3
> 
> ...


I guess we really are pretty evenly matched; we graduated at the same time


----------



## 2180161 (May 6, 2017)

Method: CFOP
R7
Race to sub-12
Aolong GT
AO12=11.99
1. 11.14 
2. (10.53) 
3. 11.90 
4. (14.40) 
5. 12.33 
6. 12.75 
7. 13.95 
8. 11.72 
9. 11.52 
10. 11.39
11. 11.67 
12. 11.48

Really close.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 10, 2017)

Note to self:

Update this thread plz.

Love, 
Justin


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 11, 2017)

apparently time is a thing, this takes time btw


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 12, 2017)

I'm gonna be up until at least 1:30 tonight

Awaited for even more days, they're finally here!

@Draranor has graduated from the Race to Sub-11 and may now proceed to the Race to Sub-10.5!

@JustinTimeCuber has not only graduated from the Race to Sub-11 and may now proceed to the Race to Sub-10.5 but has also finally updated this thread!
*
ROUND 7 RESULTS:
*
Race to sub-12 (3)

■■■ Tycubing: 11.53
■■■ 2180161: 11.99

■■■ Ordway Persyn: 13.17
Race to sub-11 (3)

■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 10.92

■■■ Draranor: 10.95

■■■ DGCubes: 11.82

■■■ FastCubeMaster*
Race to sub-10 (1)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.77
Overall (7)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 10.77
■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 10.92
■■■ Draranor: 10.95
■■■ Tycubing: 11.53

■■■ DGCubes: 11.82

■■■ 2180161: 11.99
■■■ Ordway Persyn: 13.17
■■■ FastCubeMaster*
Single ranking

SolveThatCube: 8.80
SolveThatCube: 9.15
SolveThatCube: 9.24
Running ranking

SolveThatCube: 7.50
Tycubing: 8.05
SolveThatCube: 8.09
FastCubeMaster: 8.21

SolveThatCube: 8.22
View the results

Please report if you see any mistakes!

* FastCubeMaster did not compete but since he had a streak of two, he still can achieve 4/5 if he averages under 11 seconds in the next two rounds.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 12, 2017)

*ROUND 8*

Scrambles:
1. B2 R2 D2 B D2 B L2 D2 U2 F R2 U R D' B2 F' L2 D' B' L2 R' 
2. L2 D2 B R' U2 D' R' F' L' U2 R U2 B2 R D2 R F2 L' U2 F' 
3. L2 U' F2 D U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' D2 B L' D2 L F' L R D 
4. B R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 U' B' L' R2 U' F R' F L2 D 
5. R2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 L F2 D2 B' D R2 F' L 
6. D2 B' L' D' F' D' B' R F' R' L B2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 
7. D' B' L2 F2 B2 L' F' D R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 L 
8. R D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 R2 D R2 U' R' F' D' F2 D' B2 D B R 
9. D F2 R2 U' F U L' F U' F' U2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 
10. L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' D' L U' L B2 L' F D2 R 
11. R' L2 B' D' R L2 U' R' D' F B2 U2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F 
12. U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 R' U' B2 R' D2 F D' B' R2 D


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 12, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> * FastCubeMaster did not compete but since he had a streak of two, he still can achieve 4/5 if he averages under 11 seconds in the next two rounds.


Whoops

Yes, time is a thing


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 12, 2017)

Let's do this
CFOP, GTS v2, Race to sub-10.5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-12
avg of 12: 10.41

Time List:
1. 10.90 B2 R2 D2 B D2 B L2 D2 U2 F R2 U R D' B2 F' L2 D' B' L2 R' 
2. 9.82 L2 D2 B R' U2 D' R' F' L' U2 R U2 B2 R D2 R F2 L' U2 F' 
3. 10.84 L2 U' F2 D U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' D2 B L' D2 L F' L R D 
4. 10.97 B R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 U' B' L' R2 U' F R' F L2 D 
5. (8.74) R2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 L F2 D2 B' D R2 F' L 
6. 9.34 D2 B' L' D' F' D' B' R F' R' L B2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 
7. 10.65 D' B' L2 F2 B2 L' F' D R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 L 
8. 10.33 R D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 R2 D R2 U' R' F' D' F2 D' B2 D B R 
9. (12.84) D F2 R2 U' F U L' F U' F' U2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 
10. 10.48 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' D' L U' L B2 L' F D2 R 
11. 10.75 R' L2 B' D' R L2 U' R' D' F B2 U2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F 
12. 9.99 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 R' U' B2 R' D2 F D' B' R2 D


----------



## DGCubes (May 13, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473
Race to sub-11
Average: 12.28
Times: 13.43, 11.98, 12.00, 14.17+, (16.51), 12.49, 11.99, 11.35, (10.40), 12.04, 11.31, 12.06

Ewww. My hands are tired today but I felt like doing this anyway. Probably a bad decision.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 13, 2017)

Race to sub 11 with CFOP and a Valk3
Average: 10.32
Times: 9.49 10.23 11.99 11.22 8.36 8.60 11.59 10.43 10.60 10.17 11.80 9.07
Couldve been quite a bit faster tbh

Time distribution:

11s: 4
10s: 4
9s: 2
8s: 2

Not symettrical this time but MIRRORICAL
It's a miracle!


----------



## Malkom (May 13, 2017)

CFOP 
Valk 
sub 12
13.30
13.56 12.53 (13.76) 13.64 13.57 (10.56) 13.49 13.51 12.93 13.53 13.55 12.60 
I really need to practice...


----------



## Draranor (May 13, 2017)

CFOP, Valk M, race to sub-10.5
Avg: 10.02 oh dang
Times: 8.91, 10.53, (12.99), 9.44, 10.89, (6.92) , 12.61, 7.94, 9.59, 10.02, 11.07, 9.22

The practice is paying off; if only I could get averages like this all the time


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 13, 2017)

Draranor said:


> CFOP, Valk M, race to sub-10.5
> Avg: 10.02 oh dang
> Times: 8.91, 10.53, (12.99), 9.44, 10.89, (6.92) , 12.61, 7.94, 9.59, 10.02, 11.07, 9.22
> 
> The practice is paying off; if only I could get averages like this all the time


so even when I get faster I can't get faster than you


----------



## Draranor (May 13, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> so even when I get faster I can't get faster than you


You're still better than me at competitions tho


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 14, 2017)

Nice scrambles!

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 M
Race to sub-10
Average: 9.86
Times: 10.78, (8.12), 11.11, 8.97, 9.34, 9.50, 9.17, (11.29), 10.34, 8.17, 10.44, 10.68

Sorry Draranor.


----------



## Tycubing (May 14, 2017)

Race to sub 12
Valk3
CFOP

Average: 11.05 (3/3) yay

Time list:
1. 11.75
2. (9.19) 
3. 10.03 
4. (12.28) 
5. 11.79
6. 10.23 
7. 11.09 
8. 10.93 
9. 9.51 
10. 11.80 
11. 12.02 
12. 11.32 

I've been averaging sub 12 when practicing lately. Glad I graduated.


----------



## Draranor (May 14, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Nice scrambles!
> 
> Method: CFOP
> Cube: Valk 3 M
> ...


Aw man, just barely faster than me; at least I got a better single though


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2017)

Is there a thread I should go to for racing to sub 14, or generally things in between sub-15 and sub-12?


----------



## Tycubing (May 21, 2017)

New round?


----------



## Draranor (May 21, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> New round?


Hopefully soon; but as Justin said, Time is a thing. lol


----------



## Tycubing (May 21, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Hopefully soon; but as Justin said, Time is a thing. lol





FastCubeMaster said:


> ... time is a thing



wrong


----------



## Draranor (May 22, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> apparently time is a thing, this takes time btw





Tycubing said:


> wrong


wrong


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 22, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> wrong





Draranor said:


> wrong



Correct


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 22, 2017)

okay, fine, gimme a few hours


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 22, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> okay, fine, gimme a few hours


I love your enthusiasm.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 22, 2017)

Awaited for even even more more days, they're finally here!

@Tycubing has graduated from the Race to Sub-12 and may now proceed to the Race to Sub-11! (stop getting fast Tyler I'm trying to beat you here)

@Draranor has achieved the fastest time yet in this competition, with a 6.92 single!
*
ROUND 8 RESULTS:
*
Race to sub-12 (3)

■■■ Tycubing: 11.05
■■■ Malkom: 13.29
Race to sub-11 (2)

■■■ FastCubeMaster: 10.32

■■■ DGCubes: 11.82
Race to sub-10.5 (2)

■■■ Draranor: 10.02
■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 10.41
Race to sub-10 (1)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 9.85
Overall (7)

■■■ SolveThatCube: 9.85
■■■ Draranor: 10.02
■■■ FastCubeMaster: 10.32
■■■ JustinTimeCuber: 10.41

■■■ Tycubing: 11.05

■■■ DGCubes: 11.82
■■■ Malkom: 13.29
Single ranking

Draranor: 6.92
Draranor: 7.94
SolveThatCube: 8.12
Running ranking

Draranor: 6.92

SolveThatCube: 7.50

Draranor: 7.94
Tycubing: 8.05
SolveThatCube: 8.09
View the results

Please report if you see any mistakes!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 22, 2017)

*ROUND 9
*
Scrambles:
1. D2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D2 B' F' R2 U F L' U' L' U L B L' 
2. F L2 B U F2 D B2 R' L B D F2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 
3. U' R2 L U' F2 D B L2 U' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 
4. U2 R' B2 F2 L R D2 R' F2 D2 R2 F' L' D' L' D2 B L' R2 U R 
5. D2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F2 L' F L' B' L2 B' F2 L' U R 
6. D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D2 B' R' B2 D U' B' R' D' U' R 
7. U2 B L2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B L2 F2 D' R F' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 R 
8. L2 D' R2 L2 D' L B' U2 R' F U2 F' R2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 B R2 
9. D F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 R D2 L' B L F' D' B R' U2 L2 U2 
10. B R' D2 R2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L D' R2 B' R' U2 F2 R' U 
11. R' U B' D2 R' F2 D2 F L' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 D 
12. B' R L2 B' R2 L2 U' B U' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 L


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 22, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Awaited for even even more more days, they're finally here!
> 
> @Tycubing has graduated from the Race to Sub-12 and may now proceed to the Race to Sub-11! (stop getting fast Tyler I'm trying to beat you here)
> 
> ...



I love how a 7.94 beats a 7.50 

Also, I can't believe Draranor got a 6!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 22, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I love how a 7.94 beats a 7.50


minor typographical error


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 22, 2017)

I need to get better singles.


----------



## Tycubing (May 22, 2017)

Race to sub 11
CFOP
TheValk3

Average: 11.12
Time List:
1. 10.75
2. 10.00
3. 11.31
4. 11.23
5. (9.39)
6. (12.74)
7. 10.55
8. 12.26
9. 11.53
10. 11.39
11. 11.95
12. 10.18

Pretty gud


----------



## Malkom (May 22, 2017)

Race to subAwful (aka 12)
CFOP
Valk 3
avg of 12: 13.64

Time List:
12.44, 15.35, 12.44, 14.42, 13.27, 14.30, (12.00), (18.19), 13.12, 13.34, 13.27, 14.45

UGH... why do I even try, maybe next week after my comp I can start practice, this is embarrassing.


----------



## DGCubes (May 23, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.31
Times: 10.39, 10.96, 12.48+, 11.67, 11.73, 10.41, (14.67), (8.92), 11.48, 10.23, 11.88, 11.83

I gave myself a new scramble for solve 11, because the timer reset and then stopped itself at 0.013. If it should be a DNF instead, the average would be 11.59. Either way it's not sub-11.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 23, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: GAN356 Air UM
Race to sub-10
Average: 10.40 
Times: 10.22, 11.47, 9.76, (13.45), 10.22, 10.26, 10.41, 10.95, (9.74), 9.83, 10.54, 10.38


----------



## Hazel (May 23, 2017)

So I guess I'll put race to sub-12 here, even though I'm mainly trying to break sub-14
Method: CFOP
Cube: DIY WeiLong GTS2 M
Race to sub-12 (kinda)

avg of 12: 12.762

Time List:
1. 12.260 
2. 14.054 
3. 12.165 
4. 13.225
5. 12.513 
6. 14.555 
7. 12.650
8. (9.890) 
9. 13.323 
10. 11.682 
11. (18.153)
12. 11.197 

A really good average for me


----------



## Draranor (May 26, 2017)

CFOP, DIY Valk3 M, race to sub-10
Average: 9.22
Times: 8.02, 9.29, 8.93, 8.21, 9.87, (11.01), 10.08, 9.63, 10.05, 9.33, 8.76, (6.85)

I decided to switch to race to sub-10, because of my current rate of improvement. I don't think I'm quite consistent enough to call myself sub-10 yet, but hopefully will be soon. Also another sub-7


----------



## Draranor (May 26, 2017)

Draranor said:


> CFOP, DIY Valk3 M, race to sub-10
> Average: 9.22
> Times: 8.02, 9.29, 8.93, 8.21, 9.87, (11.01), 10.08, 9.63, 10.05, 9.33, 8.76, (6.85)
> 
> I decided to switch to race to sub-10, because of my current rate of improvement. I don't think I'm quite consistent enough to call myself sub-10 yet, but hopefully will be soon. Also another sub-7


Might have actually been sub-9 too, if it weren't for the 2 counting 10's


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 26, 2017)

Plz wait Justin I'll do it when I get home.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 26, 2017)

Draranor said:


> CFOP, DIY Valk3 M, race to sub-10
> Average: 9.22
> Times: 8.02, 9.29, 8.93, 8.21, 9.87, (11.01), 10.08, 9.63, 10.05, 9.33, 8.76, (6.85)
> 
> I decided to switch to race to sub-10, because of my current rate of improvement. I don't think I'm quite consistent enough to call myself sub-10 yet, but hopefully will be soon. Also another sub-7


wtf


----------



## Draranor (May 26, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> wtf


Yep

Now if only I didnt completely lose it at comps lol. Maybe my next comp won't be so bad


----------



## CornerCutter (May 26, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Awaited for even even more more days, they're finally here!
> 
> @Tycubing has graduated from the Race to Sub-12 and may now proceed to the Race to Sub-11! (stop getting fast Tyler I'm trying to beat you here)
> 
> ...


Hi,

I can't wait until I can join you guys! I'm still a ways off though.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 26, 2017)

Round: the one we are up to
Race to sub 11
Average: 11.06
Times: 10.91 10.24 15.31 10.37 9.20 11.12 13.77 10.81 13.33 8.83 10.26 10.57

Cmon that was STUPID. 67% of the times were under 11, I got interuppted many times resulting in 2 COUNTING 13s!!!!

Time distribution for this dumb average:
15s 1
13s 2
11s 1
10s 6
9s 1
8s 1


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 1, 2017)

Just rushing in this trash average so I can start the next round:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-1
avg of 12: 11.78

Time List:
1. 10.53 D2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D2 B' F' R2 U F L' U' L' U L B L'
2. 11.20 F L2 B U F2 D B2 R' L B D F2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2
3. 13.19 U' R2 L U' F2 D B L2 U' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2
4. 12.57+ U2 R' B2 F2 L R D2 R' F2 D2 R2 F' L' D' L' D2 B L' R2 U R
5. 12.99 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F2 L' F L' B' L2 B' F2 L' U R
6. 12.99 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D2 B' R' B2 D U' B' R' D' U' R
7. 11.19 U2 B L2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B L2 F2 D' R F' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 R
8. (13.47) L2 D' R2 L2 D' L B' U2 R' F U2 F' R2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 B R2
9. 11.37 D F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 R D2 L' B L F' D' B R' U2 L2 U2
10. 9.75 B R' D2 R2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L D' R2 B' R' U2 F2 R' U
11. 11.98 R' U B' D2 R' F2 D2 F L' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 D
12. (9.49) B' R L2 B' R2 L2 U' B U' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 L

Race to sub 10.5 lol


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Think that we can add a race to sub-11.5?


----------



## Malkom (Jun 2, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Just rushing in this trash average so I can start the next round:
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-1
> avg of 12: 11.78
> 
> ...


(Assuming you use cstimer) you can go to statistics and then unselect "print scramble(s) in statistics" to get rid of the ugly scrambles


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Think that we can add a race to sub-11.5?


Challenge yourself. 


Malkom said:


> (Assuming you use cstimer) you can go to statistics and then unselect "print scramble(s) in statistics" to get rid of the ugly scrambles


I usually like having the scrambles there, so idk

Alright, I'm going to break precedent here and start another round without posting scores from the last one (I'm in my phone, that's too hard, wait until the 13th)



Draranor said:


> CFOP, DIY Valk3 M, race to sub-10
> Average: 9.22
> Times: 8.02, 9.29, 8.93, 8.21, 9.87, (11.01), 10.08, 9.63, 10.05, 9.33, 8.76, (6.85)
> 
> *I decided to switch to race to sub-10*, because of my current rate of improvement. I don't think I'm quite consistent enough to call myself sub-10 yet, but hopefully will be soon. Also another sub-7


Yeah, no, sorry. I'm just too salty. Making you do one more to sub 10.5.
(You actually are supposed to stick with what you started with, no cheating )

*ROUND 10
*
Scrambles:
1. L' R2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 R F' L R2 
2. L B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U L B D2 F' R U R' F L' 
3. B2 U R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F R' F2 L' U2 B L2 B D' 
4. L' F' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 F R2 F2 D R D2 F' U' R F' L' B 
5. U B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R B R2 F2 U' B2 F' R' F D 
6. F U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F D2 R' F2 U' L D B' D R F2 R 
7. L' F' B2 U R2 D2 R' B L R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 L2 B' 
8. B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B D' L' R' F' U2 B2 R' B' U 
9. B' U2 L D2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' U' L' B2 U' L2 D' R2 F U' 
10. D' U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B' U' R D' R2 F' U F L2 U 
11. D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L F R' U' B' R F' D' B' 
12. F2 R' L2 F U2 L U F R F U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 B U2


----------



## Malkom (Jun 9, 2017)

CFOP
GTS2 M
Race to sub12 
12.31
13.44, (9.94), 11.34, (14.20), 12.41, 12.01, 13.44, 11.36, 13.63, 11.19, 13.88, 11.38


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 10, 2017)

Race to sub 11
Guoguan Yuexiou
CFOP


avg of 12: 11.85
Time List:
1. (9.83)
2. 11.52
3. (15.99)
4. 12.13
5. 11.82
6. 10.19
7. 12.57
8. 12.99
9. 11.69
10. 12.82
11. 11.41
12. 11.32 

eww


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Jun 10, 2017)

CFOP
Race to sub 13
Cubicle Valk

avg of 12: 13.46

Time List:
1. 12.16 2. 13.99 3. 13.91 4. 14.00 5. (17.58) 6. (10.49) 7. 12.36 8. 13.76 9. 14.18 10. 13.89 11. 12.65 12. 13.72


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 10, 2017)

Jake Donnelly said:


> Race to sub 13


Did you read the title? It's race to sub 12, 11, 10.5, and 10


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 10, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473
Race to sub-11
Average: 
Times: (13.73+), 10.52, 11.88, 10.41, 11.63, (9.31), 10.49, 10.89, 12.70, 10.51, 10.71, 12.32 = 11.21 average

Definitely could've been sub-11 if it weren't for the +2 and the fact that I messed up the last solve. Still a good average for me though.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 11, 2017)

R10, Sub 12 (Valk 3, CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-10
avg of 12: 13.065

Time List:
14.675, (10.174), 11.055, 12.985, 13.375, (18.218), 13.053, 13.194, 13.018, 12.447, 12.189, 14.660

Good, but I need to be better.


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 12, 2017)

Sub 12 (Valk 3, CFOP)
Hey guys! Just graduated from sub 15. This is a bad avg for me tho
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-11
avg of 12: 14.87

Time List:
1. 17.12 L' R2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 R F' L R2 
2. 15.82 L B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U L B D2 F' R U R' F L' 
3. 14.60 B2 U R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F R' F2 L' U2 B L2 B D' 
4. (17.88) L' F' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 F R2 F2 D R D2 F' U' R F' L' B 
5. 14.54 U B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R B R2 F2 U' B2 F' R' F D 
6. 16.68 F U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F D2 R' F2 U' L D B' D R F2 R 
7. 14.80 L' F' B2 U R2 D2 R' B L R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 L2 B' 
8. 13.40 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B D' L' R' F' U2 B2 R' B' U 
9. 15.33 B' U2 L D2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' U' L' B2 U' L2 D' R2 F U' 
10. 13.60 D' U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B' U' R D' R2 F' U F L2 U 
11. (12.52) D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L F R' U' B' R F' D' B' 
12. 12.76 F2 R' L2 F U2 L U F R F U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 B U2


----------



## Draranor (Jun 12, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Yeah, no, sorry. I'm just too salty. Making you do one more to sub 10.5.


Fine, still gonna list it as sub-10 tho; for my own sake


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Fine, still gonna list it as sub-10 tho; for my own sake


Alright


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

R10
Race to sub-11
Gans 356 Air UM, CFOP
Times: 10.18, 10.58, 12.09, 11.13, 10.64, 10.75, 11.10, 10.99, 10.59, 11.67, 9.78, 12.13 = 10.96 (1/3!)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 13, 2017)

Round 10
Race to sub 11
Valk 3
Average: 9.88
Times: 8.33 8.75 9.87 11.09 11.18 13.20 9.33 8.44 10.80 9.29 9.69 10.30

Lol those were easy scrambles, especially the first few. I don't normally get sub 10 ao12's :O

Time distribution:

*13s 1*
*11s 2*
*10s 2*
*9s 4*
*8s 3*


----------



## Draranor (Jun 13, 2017)

CFOP, GTS2 M, race to sub-whatever
Average: 9.79
Times: 9.89, 9.69, 10.39, (11.56), 9.79, 9.33, 8.92, 10.62, 9.50, 10.14, 9.66, (8.51)

I guess I graduate or something, idk lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 14, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 M
Race to sub-10
Average: 10.51 I'm slow
Time List: (8.41), 11.09, 8.75, 9.73, 12.86, 10.43, 10.83[blue cross], 10.41, (14.41), 8.96, 11.56, 10.52


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Can I change my race to sub-10.5 because of my improvement rate?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Can I change my race to sub-10.5 because of my improvement rate?


If this is your first round, then sure, if you do so before I do the results. Otherwise you're supposed to stick to the round you started in.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Yeah, this is my first round. FYI, I didn't the 10.5 cutoff.


----------



## Draranor (Jun 15, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Alright, I'm going to break precedent here and start another round without posting scores from the last one (I'm in my phone, that's too hard, *wait until the 13th*)


ahem


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Draranor said:


> ahem


lol
alright, tonight then. 9:37 cdt sharp.


----------



## Draranor (Jun 15, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol
> alright, tonight then. 9:37 cdt sharp.


Alright man, we're gonna hold you to that


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol
> alright, tonight then. 9:37 cdt sharp.


So I better see results tomorrow.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 16, 2017)

Round 9 results spreadsheet, because doing the other thing isn't worth it

Race to sub 10.5, round 10, CFOP, GTS v2
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-15
avg of 12: 10.47

Time List:
1. 8.34 L' R2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 R F' L R2
2. 10.09 L B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U L B D2 F' R U R' F L'
3. (15.74) B2 U R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F R' F2 L' U2 B L2 B D'
4. 10.34 L' F' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 F R2 F2 D R D2 F' U' R F' L' B
5. 9.32 U B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R B R2 F2 U' B2 F' R' F D
6. 11.90 F U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F D2 R' F2 U' L D B' D R F2 R
7. 12.26 L' F' B2 U R2 D2 R' B L R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 L2 B'
8. (8.23) B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B D' L' R' F' U2 B2 R' B' U
9. 11.03 B' U2 L D2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' U' L' B2 U' L2 D' R2 F U'
10. 11.87 D' U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B' U' R D' R2 F' U F L2 U
11. 9.88 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L F R' U' B' R F' D' B'
12. 9.62 F2 R' L2 F U2 L U F R F U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 B U2

also did I say 9:37? I meant 9:39 lmfaoooooo #prankt #bamboozled


----------



## Draranor (Jun 16, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> also did I say 9:37? I meant 9:39 lmfaoooooo


#bamboozled


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 16, 2017)

Draranor said:


> #bamboozled


updated


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't see a round 9 on that spread sheet :/


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 16, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I don't see a round 9 on that spread sheet :/


that's weird, is anyone else having that problem?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 16, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Round 9 results spreadsheet, because doing the other thing isn't worth it
> 
> Race to sub 10.5, round 10, CFOP, GTS v2
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-15
> ...


I'm not on the spreadsheet (competition cuber)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 16, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I'm not on the spreadsheet (competition cuber)


Oops. Sorry about that, I'll get you added.

E: nevermind, you competed in round 10, which is still ongoing until I end it, tonight I guess. The spreadsheet is for round 9.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 19, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Oops. Sorry about that, I'll get you added.
> 
> E: nevermind, you competed in round 10, which is still ongoing until I end it, tonight I guess. The spreadsheet is for round 9.


Have you ended it yet?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 19, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Have you ended it yet?


hahahahahahahaha yeah by "tonight" I meant "3 days from now"
yeah
I'll end it pretty soon but I have some VERY IMPORTANT things to do.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 19, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> hahahahahahahaha yeah by "tonight" I meant "3 days from now"
> yeah
> I'll end it pretty soon but I have some VERY IMPORTANT things to do.


lol. When is "pretty soon"? Can I go in the r9 spreadsheet? Race to sub-10.5


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 20, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> lol. When is "pretty soon"? Can I go in the r9 spreadsheet? Race to sub-10.5


but you competed in round 10, not round 9. I'll get the results in by midnight (1am for you eastern people)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 20, 2017)

Alright, a bit late, but who care
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QvywVWwIukm8WXvw1ThNBZaW4b1Zz5lClW2HjYED9EU/edit?usp=sharing

Round 11
1. D2 B2 F2 L D2 R B2 L' R B2 U2 D F' U L B2 R U2 L' D' R2 
2. R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L U B U2 L U' B' L U' 
3. L B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U L2 B D L D' U' B U2 R F 
4. B' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 U F2 D' L U' B' U' B' R' 
5. R L' B L' F R' U B L' F2 R2 D2 L U2 L F2 U2 D2 B2 U 
6. L U2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' R B2 D' R2 B U2 R2 F2 D 
7. B2 L' U2 F2 L' R2 F2 L2 D' F L2 B D' R U' R' B2 R' 
8. F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D F2 B' R F D' L2 U' F' D 
9. D' F D L' D R D B U' D' R B2 R F2 L2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 
10. B2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 L B' L' R2 B' F' L R' D L2 
11. U' F' D' L' D2 F' B' L2 U R L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 
12. B2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 F' D' L D' R2 D2 U F L' R F2


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 20, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.08
Times: 11.24, 11.29, (12.33), 10.83, 11.07, 11.67, 9.65, 10.59, 12.27, 11.25, (8.25), 10.91

Don't think this could've been much better, but I'm kinda disappointed it wasn't sub-11. Still a good average for me though.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 22, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: WeiLong GTS2
Race to sub 11
Average: 10.52
Times: 11.57 9.10 8.97 9.71 14.20 7.63 13.08 10.06 12.58 12.73 10.19 7.88

Super Super interesting average. Started off with a 9.2 ao5 then got 12 avgs or something. Then at the end got a counting 7. Very inconsistent 

Times:

13s 1
12s 2
11s 1
10s 2
9s 2
8s 1
7s 2

Cmon that 7.63 HAS to be on the top 5 singles, is the 7.88 on it too?


----------



## giorgi (Jun 22, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi
Race to sub 12
Average of 12: 13.66
1. 13.46 L2 B U' B2 F2 D2 F R' L' D' B L2 B2 U R' F2 L F' B2 L R U' L B F2 
2. (16.49) B D' B F' U' B' R2 U' R' D2 F2 L' U2 L' R' F' U' F2 R' B L' F L' F' L2 
3. 13.78 R' F2 L U2 R U R2 B2 F2 L' U2 L2 R U F' D' R B' F2 U' D L2 U' B F' 
4. 13.79 L D' U2 F' B' U R D B2 L' R2 B' F2 L2 R' U' R2 B2 D U R' U2 R2 B2 L' 
5. 12.82 F2 D R' U' R B U F2 B' R F2 R U2 L R U R2 L' U2 L' U2 D2 F' R' F' 
6. 12.52 B2 U' L' R' U2 R2 D2 L' D' F2 R U F2 L' U R U B2 D F' B' L' U2 L B2 
7. 14.28 L D F R D L2 R D2 U' L2 D2 F' B2 R' U2 D' L B F' L B2 R D L2 R2 
8. 12.29 D' F' U' B2 L2 D B' D B U2 R' B' U' R' D U' F L' R F D F' B' D F2 
9. 14.10 D L R' F D' B2 L B' F U L U' B L2 B' U2 B2 F2 U D F R2 U2 D B2 
10. 14.66 U R D2 B2 R' U2 D B' D2 F' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' D2 F2 D B F2 D' L2 B' U2 R2 
11. 14.85 R F L R2 B2 R2 L2 U D' R2 B' R L B' L F D2 F' R' F' L U F' R2 B' 
12. (11.36) L' U' R L D' B U2 F' R' D' B' D2 B D' B2 F U2 F B2 L' R' B' D' R' L2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 23, 2017)

R11, sub 12
(CFOP, Valk 3)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-22
avg of 12: 14.867

Time List:
12.677, 16.008, 14.940, 14.997, 14.603, 16.164, (DNF(17.109)), 13.370, 17.067, (12.415), 12.736, 16.111

DISSAPOINTED


----------



## Malkom (Jun 23, 2017)

Round 11 
Race to sub-12
CFOP GTS2M
Average: 12.19
11.12, 11.56, 12.88, (14.90), 14.31, 12.32, (10.93), 12.04, 11.81, 11.05, 13.08, 11.70


----------



## Draranor (Jun 24, 2017)

Race to sub-10, CFOP, GTS2 M
Average: 9.50
Times: (7.71), 8.87, (11.87), 8.41, 11.54, 9.19, 11.56, 8.59, 9.64, 10.19, 8.07, 8.92

Most of these scrambles weren't too bad, but then there are some mid-high 11's thrown in, which kinda ruined the average a bit


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 24, 2017)

Race to sub 11
CFOP
Valk3

Average: 11.77

Time list:

Time List:
1. 11.85
2. 10.15
3. 12.20
4. 12.58 
5. 12.61
6. (12.81)
7. 10.99
8. 11.18
9. 11.49
10. 12.78
11. 11.84
12. (9.82)

Why. Just Why.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 28, 2017)

r11
Race to sub-10
Cube: GTS2 M
Method: CFOP

9.54, 10.06, 9.91, 10.14, 10.76, 9.16, 9.46, 10.36, 9.91, 9.27, 9.65, 10.67 = 9.90 (1/3!!!)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 28, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 M
Race to sub-10
Average: 10.45
Times: 9.52, 11.47, (14.01), 10.19, 10.85, 10.53, 10.35, 9.36, 10.87, 10.49, 10.80, (8.12)

Did this with a cut on my thumb.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 28, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Method: CFOP
> Cube: Valk 3 M
> Race to sub-10
> Average: 10.45
> ...


Wow I wonder if my 9.9 average can win this. I wonder who is faster.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 28, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Wow I wonder if my 9.9 average can win this. I wonder who is faster.


@Draranor got a 9.5 average mate.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 28, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> @Draranor got a 9.5 average mate.


What thats insane!!!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 28, 2017)

I've recently been bordering on sub 10, so that's cool I guess


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 28, 2017)

R11, CFOP, stock GTS2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-28
avg of 12: 9.70

Time List:
1. 8.24 D2 B2 F2 L D2 R B2 L' R B2 U2 D F' U L B2 R U2 L' D' R2 
2. 8.89 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L U B U2 L U' B' L U' 
3. 9.29 L B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U L2 B D L D' U' B U2 R F 
4. 10.97 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 U F2 D' L U' B' U' B' R' 
5. 10.09 R L' B L' F R' U B L' F2 R2 D2 L U2 L F2 U2 D2 B2 U 
6. 9.04 L U2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' R B2 D' R2 B U2 R2 F2 D 
7. 9.76 B2 L' U2 F2 L' R2 F2 L2 D' F L2 B D' R U' R' B2 R' 
8. (12.12) F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D F2 B' R F D' L2 U' F' D 
9. (6.32) D' F D L' D R D B U' D' R B2 R F2 L2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 
10. 10.76 B2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 L B' L' R2 B' F' L R' D L2 
11. 10.34 U' F' D' L' D2 F' B' L2 U R L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 
12. 9.56 F2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 R U F2 L' D R U B' R2 U2

Gotta love that 6.32. Missed my PB by 0.07 though


----------



## Draranor (Jun 28, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> R11, CFOP, stock GTS2
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-28
> avg of 12: 9.70
> ...


Nice man, you've got the overall best single in the race now. At least I've still got the best average


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 2, 2017)

*Round 11 Results

Round 12:*
1. F D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U F' L' B2 D' B L' D L F' 
2. U2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B F D2 F' U2 L B U' R2 D' U' F' D L' B 
3. R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R B2 F2 L' B2 L U2 F' D' 
4. D2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L U2 B2 U R' U2 R2 F' D2 L B L2 
5. B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 R B D B D2 L' F L F U' 
6. U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D F2 U' R D2 L B R' F D2 R' B' L' 
7. U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L B' L B U' R2 D' U2 
8. L2 R2 F2 D U B2 D U L2 F R B' R D' R B2 L2 F D 
9. F2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 L D2 B U R U2 R F' R B' R2 
10. F' R2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D U L D' R' B2 F2 D' 
11. R2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R' U2 R' F' U L' R F' L' R' 
12. U2 D' R D' B2 D B U2 F' L2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 L2 F'


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 3, 2017)

R12.
Race to sub-10
Cube: GTS2 M
Method: CFOP

Time List: 8.39, 10.11, 8.96, 7.87, 9.89, 8.49, 10.10, 9.36, 10.02, 10.54, 9.12, 9.52 = 9.40 average

Three counting 8s what happened


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 3, 2017)

R12, CFOP, Sub 10.5, GTS2
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-2
avg of 12: 10.80

Time List:
1. 11.02 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U F' L' B2 D' B L' D L F'
2. 10.15 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B F D2 F' U2 L B U' R2 D' U' F' D L' B
3. (13.79) R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R B2 F2 L' B2 L U2 F' D'
4. 11.70 D2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L U2 B2 U R' U2 R2 F' D2 L B L2
5. 9.74 B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 R B D B D2 L' F L F U'
6. 11.61 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D F2 U' R D2 L B R' F D2 R' B' L'
7. (9.24) U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L B' L B U' R2 D' U2
8. 9.99 L2 R2 F2 D U B2 D U L2 F R B' R D' R B2 L2 F D
9. 9.38 F2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 L D2 B U R U2 R F' R B' R2
10. 13.11 F' R2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D U L D' R' B2 F2 D'
11. 9.32 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R' U2 R' F' U L' R F' L' R'
12. 11.92 U2 D' R D' B2 D B U2 F' L2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 L2 F'


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 3, 2017)

@JustinTimeCuber, is there anywhere to go when we pass this thread?


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 3, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan473
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.33
Times: 9.97, 12.64+, 13.47, 10.87, 12.69, 11.19, 10.00, (9.79), 10.01, 11.04, 11.46, (14.71)

I hate +2s.


----------



## Malkom (Jul 4, 2017)

Round 12
Race to sub-12
CFOP GTS2M
average: 11.97
14.02, 12.17, 12.68, 12.20, 10.15, 11.09, 11.36, 11.57, (15.03), (9.98), 10.76, 13.65

stupid awkward OLLs


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 5, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: GAN 356 AIR UM
Average: 10.62
Times: 12.19, 9.41, 11.05, 9.07, 10.63, 10.06, 8.67, 9.67, 13.16, (8.16), (14.08), 12.19

I'm thinking about legally changing my middle name to '_inconsistent'..._


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 5, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> I'm thinking about legally changing my middle name to '_inconsistent'..._


lol


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 8, 2017)

@JustinTimeCuber, when is the new round coming out?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @JustinTimeCuber, when is the new round coming out?


Probably after nats


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 9, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Probably after nats


SERIOUSLY?! _Thats_ when I get on my plane from Munich (Muchen in german) to worlds, so I will never remember. For the results (I had family in here, and i hadn't seen them in a while, so I got to go there first- _yay)._


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 9, 2017)

I'll post them tonight if I get home at a reasonable hour.

@Draranor still has to compete, he's sitting next to me at nats and warming up for 3x3


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 9, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> @Draranor still has to compete, he's sitting next to me at nats and warming up for 3x3


LOL. 

Im in Germany now, when I heard this, I was like "Warming up at 6:30?" (Germany is 6 hrs ahead.)


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 9, 2017)

Race to sub 11
Yuexiou
CFOP


Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-9
avg of 12: 11.99

Time List:
1. 11.73 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U F' L' B2 D' B L' D L F' 
2. 11.46 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B F D2 F' U2 L B U' R2 D' U' F' D L' B 
3. 12.53 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R B2 F2 L' B2 L U2 F' D' 
4. 12.88 D2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L U2 B2 U R' U2 R2 F' D2 L B L2 
5. 11.51 B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 R B D B D2 L' F L F U' 
6. 12.24 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D F2 U' R D2 L B R' F D2 R' B' L' 
7. 12.67 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L B' L B U' R2 D' U2 
8. (16.85) L2 R2 F2 D U B2 D U L2 F R B' R D' R B2 L2 F D 
9. 11.46 F2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 L D2 B U R U2 R F' R B' R2 
10. 11.41 F' R2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D U L D' R' B2 F2 D' 
11. (10.95) R2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R' U2 R' F' U L' R F' L' R' 
12. 11.92 U2 D' R D' B2 D B U2 F' L2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 L2 F'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 13, 2017)

Come on guys! This is the lowest energy round so far! Sad!

24 more hours and I'm posting the results (I already have the ones so far in the spreadsheet)


----------



## Draranor (Jul 13, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Come on guys! This is the lowest energy round so far! Sad!
> 
> 24 more hours and I'm posting the results (I already have the ones so far in the spreadsheet)


Don't know if I'll be competing in this thread for a while, I'm switching to Roux, and I'm slower with it right now


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 13, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Don't know if I'll be competing in this thread for a while, I'm switching to Roux, and I'm slower with it right now


excuses, excuses 

Alright, I'll post the next round tonight.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 13, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> excuses, excuses
> 
> Alright, I'll post the next round tonight.


Nice.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jul 14, 2017)

r12 
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS M
Race to sub-12
avg of 12: 12.54
Time List:
1. 11.27 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U F' L' B2 D' B L' D L F' 
2. 10.20 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B F D2 F' U2 L B U' R2 D' U' F' D L' B 
3. (9.48) R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R B2 F2 L' B2 L U2 F' D' 
4. 14.78 D2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L U2 B2 U R' U2 R2 F' D2 L B L2 
5. 11.55 B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 R B D B D2 L' F L F U' 
6. 11.93 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D F2 U' R D2 L B R' F D2 R' B' L' 
7. 15.11 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L B' L B U' R2 D' U2 
8. 12.62 L2 R2 F2 D U B2 D U L2 F R B' R D' R B2 L2 F D 
9. 10.29 F2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 L D2 B U R U2 R F' R B' R2 
10. (16.63) F' R2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D U L D' R' B2 F2 D' 
11. 13.74 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R' U2 R' F' U L' R F' L' R' 
12. 13.86 U2 D' R D' B2 D B U2 F' L2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 L2 F'

I average mid to low 13 so I was overall really happy with this average.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 14, 2017)

Sorry about putting this off so much, here you go.

Round 12 Results

Round 13:
1. U B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B D' L D2 R' B' D2 F2 U L' 
2. L2 U' B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' L D L R' B' D U2 L 
3. D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L' R' U2 R' U B R' D' B F' 
4. F' R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 D B' R2 F2 D L U B R D2 
5. L' U' D B' R L2 F R U' R F2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 
6. F L' D2 F' R2 B2 D F L B U2 L2 U2 L2 F B2 U2 B L2 B 
7. F L' B2 R F2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 U B2 U L2 R' B D' B 
8. U L2 D' F' U' D' L D' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' U 
9. L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B' D B' U' L' F' U2 L2 D2 
10. D F2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 L' F L' D' U' B' R B2 L2 
11. B2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 U' R F U' B2 F2 R B D F 
12. F2 B L D' F2 R F' D R B2 R2 D' F2 U D R2 B2 R2 F2 L2


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 14, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.25
Times: 11.03, (8.86), 12.54, 11.21, (14.14), 11.85, 10.37, 11.05, 10.51, 9.56, 11.05, 13.35

Really upset about this average. I just got the GTS2 M and have done 700+ solves on it in the last 2 days, and I'm averaging high 10s to low 11s now. This average wasn't particularly representative of that.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 15, 2017)

r13
race to sub-10
cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2 M
method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-15
avg of 12: 8.80

Time List:
1. 8.72 R B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L' U2 B F R F2 R2 U B 
2. 8.94 D R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 R F U2 B U B' D' L' D' 
3. (7.27) U2 B2 U2 B' L2 R2 F R2 B L2 R2 D U' F L F' R2 D' F R2 
4. 9.50 F2 R B2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 F R U2 F' D L' F R2 B 
5. 8.38 U2 R F2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R' D' B2 U R U R' B2 F' L2 
6. 7.43 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L' D' U2 L2 F L2 B2 L R2 D 
7. 8.94 U R2 D F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B U F' L B U' B R2 U2 
8. 9.51 U2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R' U B L' B' F L R B U2 
9. 9.97 R2 U2 L B2 R U2 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 F' D' F2 D U2 R B2 D' B2 
10. (10.13) B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 U' B' D2 R F' D' U' L R2 U L2 
11. 9.14 F' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L B R U' L F' R D2 B2 
12. 7.40 L' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 R D U B' L D2 F' D2 U' F2 U2

I didn't feel like cutting out the scrambles, I used the correct ones. I can't believe this was sub-9. Also, the first race to sub-10 was a UM, then it was the Valk M, now the GTS2 M.


----------



## JTcuber (Jul 16, 2017)

Method: ZZ
Cube: Valk M
Race to sub-12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-16
avg of 12: 11.60

Time List:
1. 10.65 F' L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' F' U F U2 R' D' U F' R 
2. 10.73 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 D U2 L B2 D' F L D' B2 U' B R2 
3. 12.71 R D L2 U2 F2 D2 F' D B' U L F2 R U2 R' B2 L U2 L 
4. 11.24 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U' F D' B2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 F 
5. 10.15 U L2 U B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L D B2 D' U2 R D B' L' F' 
6. 12.36 B2 R B2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L' F L2 R2 B U' R' F2 L2 U 
7. 12.34 D2 B U2 B' D2 U2 L2 B L2 F' L2 D' L' D' U L2 R2 B U B2 R' 
8. 12.63 R' F2 D2 B' D F2 L2 F' U' R' F2 D2 L' F2 U2 B2 L' B2 
9. (9.57) D2 R D2 L' F2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 R B R2 D2 L B2 D' B D2 F L' 
10. (12.81) F L2 B L' U' F' U' B L' B2 L2 U D' R2 U' B2 D2 
11. 11.46 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B' L2 B D F' L2 D2 L2 F R' U2 F 
12. 11.71 D2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 U' L D' F' R U F' D' L' U

My first entry. It's pretty decent for me. Since I use ZZ, I tend to have more variation in my times than a CFOP user, but this wasn't particularly lucky, I just had a few good EOlines. The last solve, I got to use a ZBLL, even though I only know about 36 of the 493 cases.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 23, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk M
Race to sub 12

Times:
1. (18.41) U B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B D' L D2 R' B' D2 F2 U L' 
2. 11.29 L2 U' B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' L D L R' B' D U2 L 
3. 12.63 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L' R' U2 R' U B R' D' B F' 
4. 12.29 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 D B' R2 F2 D L U B R D2 
5. 12.58 L' U' D B' R L2 F R U' R F2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 
6. 13.03 F L' D2 F' R2 B2 D F L B U2 L2 U2 L2 F B2 U2 B L2 B 
7. 13.22 F L' B2 R F2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 U B2 U L2 R' B D' B 
8. 11.24 U L2 D' F' U' D' L D' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' U 
9. 11.97 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B' D B' U' L' F' U2 L2 D2 
10. 13.77 D F2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 L' F L' D' U' B' R B2 L2 
11. 11.66 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 U' R F U' B2 F2 R B D F 
12. (10.03) F2 B L D' F2 R F' D R B2 R2 D' F2 U D R2 B2 R2 F2 L2

12.36 average


----------



## Draranor (Jul 23, 2017)

So after about a month using/practicing Roux, I've decided it's not really for me, so I'm gonna stick with CFOP, and finish out this race to sub-10 thread. I've also made more progress and broken all of my PBs recently, which has motivated me to practice even more

Average: 8.66

Times: 7.81, 8.47, 9.66, (11.61), 8.63, 9.70, 8.96, 8.46, 8.79, 7.74, 8.42, (5.84) Do I win now?

The last solve is only my second sub-6 solve ever, so I'm super excited about that


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 23, 2017)

Oops, forgot about this lol

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-23
avg of 12: 10.57

Time List:
1. 10.99 U B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B D' L D2 R' B' D2 F2 U L' 
2. 9.69 L2 U' B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' L D L R' B' D U2 L 
3. 11.78 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L' R' U2 R' U B R' D' B F' 
4. (8.91) F' R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 D B' R2 F2 D L U B R D2 
5. 11.77 L' U' D B' R L2 F R U' R F2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 
6. 10.64 F L' D2 F' R2 B2 D F L B U2 L2 U2 L2 F B2 U2 B L2 B 
7. 10.00 F L' B2 R F2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 U B2 U L2 R' B D' B 
8. 9.88 U L2 D' F' U' D' L D' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' U 
9. 10.27 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B' D B' U' L' F' U2 L2 D2 
10. (12.27) D F2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 L' F L' D' U' B' R B2 L2 
11. 10.42 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 U' R F U' B2 F2 R B D F 
12. 10.23 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 F D2 B' R U B' D' U B2 D

I keep failing and it's making me so f*ing angry


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 23, 2017)

@JustinTimeCuber, results?


----------



## Draranor (Jul 25, 2017)

You're just delaying this because I came back aren't you?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Draranor said:


> You're just delaying this because I came back aren't you?


I don't have much time this week, I'll try to get them some time tomorrow but no promises.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 30, 2017)

Round 13 Results

@Competition Cuber has graduated from the race to sub 10.5 (he has been posting under race to sub 10 but his first post was race to sub 10.5).

Congratuations to @Draranor for breaking the WORLD RECORD (!) with a time of 5.84.

*Round 14 Scrambles:*
1. B2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 R' B2 L B L' U2 F' U R' D' B L B
2. L2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U' B2 L' F' D B2 R2 F
3. D F B D L D2 R2 F' D' R U2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 D2 R' U2 R'
4. B' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D2 L' B F' U2 L U L2 B' D'
5. L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L D R U F L F2 R' F U'
6. L2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R' U F2 L' R2 B' D' U R D'
7. R2 B2 R D B U' R2 L' D' F U2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 L'
8. B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U' R D2 B2 U F' U R2 D' U' L2
9. F' R F2 D R' U' B' R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U' F'
10. F2 B D2 R2 U' F' U L R2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U F'
11. B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F' D L' R B2 D2 B L D'
12. L B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 F' L' R F D' R F' R2 U


----------



## Draranor (Jul 30, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Congratuations to @Draranor for breaking the WORLD RECORD (!) with a time of 5.84.


I have a reconstruction of the solve, if y'all want to see it


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 30, 2017)

1. 10.53 B2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 R' B2 L B L' U2 F' U R' D' B L B
2. 11.93 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U' B2 L' F' D B2 R2 F
3. 9.29 D F B D L D2 R2 F' D' R U2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 D2 R' U2 R'
4. 11.76 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D2 L' B F' U2 L U L2 B' D'
5. 11.35 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L D R U F L F2 R' F U'
6. 9.07 L2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R' U F2 L' R2 B' D' U R D'
7. 9.11 R2 B2 R D B U' R2 L' D' F U2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 L'
8. (12.69) B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U' R D2 B2 U F' U R2 D' U' L2
9. (7.44) F' R F2 D R' U' B' R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U' F'
10. 11.37 F2 B D2 R2 U' F' U L R2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U F'
11. 9.59 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F' D L' R B2 D2 B L D'
12. 9.40 L B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 F' L' R F D' R F' R2 U

Pretty consistent like always

10.34 avg (finally not a total fail)


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 30, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.15
Times: 10.92, 11.78, (8.84), 10.41, 11.44, 10.61, 10.56, (13.31), 11.52, 11.82, 10.17, 12.31

Getting closer at least.


----------



## Draranor (Jul 31, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS2 M
Race to sub-10

Average: 9.28

Times: 10.01, 7.21, 8.51, 9.79, (11.86), 9.46, 10.26, (6.97), 7.83, 11.16, 9.86, 8.71

Pretty good average for me, not thrilled with those 11's though


----------



## Draranor (Aug 2, 2017)

Not a whole lot of people so far this round


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Not a whole lot of people so far this round


Sad!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 9, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Sad!


update tomorrow night


----------



## Draranor (Aug 9, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> update tomorrow night


On the plus side to there being only 3 people this round, is that it'll be a lot easier for you entering times


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: GuoGuan Yuexiao M
race to sub-10


Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-9
avg of 12: 9.54

Time List:
1. 9.56 
2. 9.95 
3. 9.34 
4. 12.46
5. 9.97
6. 9.42 
7. (8.13)
8. 9.54 
9. 9.34 
10. 9.19 
11. 9.38 
12. (13.73) Did the wrong G-perm twice, did PLL 3 times lol.

that counting 12 arrrrg. Im trying to focuse on look ahead a little more, but occasionally Ill screw up my LL because I looked ahead wrong.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2017)

Round 14 Results

Alright @Draranor, you can finally be the first person to graduate from the thread. *no pressure*

*Round 15 Scrambles*
1. L F2 U F2 L2 D B2 U B2 U B L B' D' B2 F' D R2 D 
2. L' B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U' B D' L' U B F L U2 R 
3. L2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U' L' B' U' F' U2 R U2 B R 
4. B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L' D' U2 L2 B2 D F R2 D B 
5. B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' R' B2 D R' F D2 F' L' D2 R 
6. F L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 D' L2 B2 L B' U B F L' 
7. R F B' U' B2 L' F' U2 B U2 R2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L' D2 R U2 
8. R2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R' F U F' U B F L' R B' D' 
9. R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U' F2 D2 U' F' D2 B' L R2 F R' U' L U2 
10. D F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U L' U B' R U2 L2 D B L R 
11. F' R F' L' F L2 D' R B2 R2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 
12. F2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F R B' U B R U2 L U R'


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Round 14 Results
> 
> Alright @Draranor, you can finally be the first person to graduate from the thread. *no pressure*
> 
> ...


Where did people like @Malkom and @SolveThatCube go? Anyway, here are my times:

Race to sub-10
Cube: GuoGuan Yuexiao M

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-10
avg of 12: 10.002

Time List:
1. 9.790 F2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B' R2 B' U' R' B U' F U2
2. (10.960) D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U R D2 R2 F D2 B F D'
3. 10.240 B2 L2 B2 L D2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D' R2 U F' R D' B' D2 F' D2
4. 9.730 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 D L2 U R2 F' L' B' U2 B' F
5. 9.700 U' B2 R2 F' U2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 B' R2 L F' U2 B2 R' U L' B2 U
6. 10.360 F2 R U B' D2 F2 D' R' U2 B R2 U2 D2 F U2 L2 B R2 F D'
7. 9.290 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 F R' D2 B2 L D' B U' L' F' D F2
8. (9.270) D2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B' D' F2 R' D L B' U2 R' F L'
9. 9.510 D R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 U B' R' D L B2 L2 F L' U2 L'
10. 10.570 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L' U' R D' B' U2 L D2 L2 D
11. 10.090 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 B' D B2 L2 R2 U R' D U' L'
12. 10.740 U2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F' L2 F2 R U R2 U2 R' U F2 R2 F' R'

ARRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH HOW IS THAT NOT SUB-10?!?!?!?!


----------



## Malkom (Aug 10, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Where did people like @Malkom and @SolveThatCube go? Anyway, here are my times:
> 
> Race to sub-10
> Cube: GuoGuan Yuexiao M
> ...


I don't care enough about 3x3 to practice, I'll start to practice more 3x3 when school starts (in 2 weeks) and maybe partake in the race.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm back from the dead

Race to sub 11
UM
CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-10
avg of 12: 12.94

Time List:
1. 13.08 L F2 U F2 L2 D B2 U B2 U B L B' D' B2 F' D R2 D 
2. 14.48 L' B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U' B D' L' U B F L U2 R 
3. 10.19 L2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U' L' B' U' F' U2 R U2 B R 
4. (16.43) B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L' D' U2 L2 B2 D F R2 D B 
5. 13.12 B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' R' B2 D R' F D2 F' L' D2 R 
6. (8.34) F L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 D' L2 B2 L B' U B F L' 
7. 14.53 R F B' U' B2 L' F' U2 B U2 R2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L' D2 R U2 
8. 12.63 R2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R' F U F' U B F L' R B' D' 
9. 12.74 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U' F2 D2 U' F' D2 B' L R2 F R' U' L U2 
10. 12.68 D F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U L' U B' R U2 L2 D B L R 
11. 11.94 F' R F' L' F L2 D' R B2 R2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 
12. 13.92 F2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F R B' U B R U2 L U R'

Shouldn't really be too mad about this since I haven't touched a cube in a month.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2017)

sub 10.5, CFOP, GTS2
11.58, 9.81, 12.89, 9.57, 10.64, 11.40, 10.03, 11.13, 10.41, 10.49, 8.93, 13.09 = 10.80

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 11, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.27
Times: 11.21, 10.88, 12.79, 11.92, 11.92, (8.69), (12.93), 10.82, 9.61, 11.58, 11.47, 10.47

Ahhhhhh, not that great.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Ahhhhhh, not that great.





JustinTimeCuber said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU





Tycubing said:


> Race to sub 11





Tycubing said:


> avg of 12: 12.94





Competition Cuber said:


> ARRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH HOW IS THAT NOT SUB-10?!?!?!?!


Doesn't look like too many of did that well this week.


----------



## Draranor (Aug 11, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Doesn't look like too many of did that well this week.


I'm not feeling too confident about this week now


----------



## Draranor (Aug 11, 2017)

CFOP
GTS2 M
Race to sub-10

Average: 9.70
Times: 9.42, (7.24), 10.73, 11.44, 8.22, 9.83, 9.72, 9.69, 8.84, 9.83, 9.31, (13.17)

Not a very good average, with a counting 10 and 11, but at least it's still sub-10, so I guess I graduate


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2017)

I dont remember the scrambles, but they probably werent good.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm back. And I'm slow.

Cube: Valk 3 M
Method: CFOP
Race to sub-10.5 apparently
Average: 10.89
Times: 12.53, 9.54, 10.19, 10.66, 9.60, 11.66, 11.90, (12.80), 10.78, 11.47, (9.40), 10.55


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 13, 2017)

@JustinTimeCuber, I probably wont be active here for a while, Im switching to fully CN.


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Aug 13, 2017)

I avarage around sub20 with cfop & sub22 with roux so can I complete that race?


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 13, 2017)

Rahul Tirkey said:


> I avarage around sub20 with cfop & sub22 with roux so can I complete that race?



The race to sub-15 is probably best for you. If you're using Roux as your main method, you might want to do the race to sub-20 first.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Did this thread die? I decided to do dual CN, not fully, so I think I can post my times here:
> 
> cube: YAN3 M
> method: CFOP dual CN
> ...


It's only been 9 days since the last update, and I was planning to do it today or tomorrow.
Also, you posted twice this round.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 19, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> It's only been 9 days since the last update, and I was planning to do it today or tomorrow.
> Also, you posted twice this round.


Sorry, since Im switching to dual CN, I forgot. Ill probably just delete the post.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2017)

Round 15 Results
Congratulations to @Draranor for graduating! (now it's race to official sub-11, ya n00b! )

*Round 16*
1. U' F' B' L' U D B R2 D2 B R D2 B2 R L D2 B2 L' F2 L 
2. L U2 B F' U2 R2 B U2 L2 B' U' R B F' U F2 R2 F U' 
3. F2 U' R D' F2 R2 L D' R' D2 B' D2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 R 
4. R U' F R' D F R L' B2 R2 F D2 R2 B D2 F R2 B2 R2 
5. L B' L' B L' F2 U' R' F' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R' 
6. L D F2 L2 B2 R2 D R' F B L U2 D2 R D2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 R' 
7. U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 B' U2 B R2 D U F2 R' F' D U2 R U' 
8. D2 B2 L F B L' B L U D' F R2 F' U2 L2 F B2 R2 F2 
9. D L F U R2 F' U' R' U' R F2 R D2 R2 L' F2 R2 L' U2 B' 
10. D F' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F' R2 B U R D' R B L B' L2 
11. L' F' L2 B' U' D F D R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 R' D2 L2 U2 
12. D2 F2 U L2 U D2 R D2 B L U F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-22
avg of 12: 10.12

Time List:
1. 9.19 U' F' B' L' U D B R2 D2 B R D2 B2 R L D2 B2 L' F2 L 
2. 10.40 L U2 B F' U2 R2 B U2 L2 B' U' R B F' U F2 R2 F U' 
3. 8.73 F2 U' R D' F2 R2 L D' R' D2 B' D2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 R 
4. 9.16 R U' F R' D F R L' B2 R2 F D2 R2 B D2 F R2 B2 R2 
5. 11.47 L B' L' B L' F2 U' R' F' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R' 
6. 10.94 L D F2 L2 B2 R2 D R' F B L U2 D2 R D2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 R' 
7. (7.69) U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 B' U2 B R2 D U F2 R' F' D U2 R U' 
8. 12.13+ D2 B2 L F B L' B L U D' F R2 F' U2 L2 F B2 R2 F2 
9. 9.73 D L F U R2 F' U' R' U' R F2 R D2 R2 L' F2 R2 L' U2 B' 
10. (12.98) D F' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F' R2 B U R D' R B L B' L2 
11. 8.95 L' F' L2 B' U' D F D R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 R' D2 L2 U2 
12. 10.46 D2 F2 U L2 U D2 R D2 B L U F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2

okay, but relied too much on 2 pll skips and an oll skip


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 23, 2017)

Race to sub 12
Valk M
CFOP

Ignore the scrambles
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-23
avg of 12: 12.68

Time List:
1. 14.79 U' R U R' U' L' U L B 
2. 10.91 U' L' R' U B' L U L' U' 
3. 11.99 R B' R' L' U B U' L' 
4. 13.68 U' R U' L U B R B' 
5. 11.77 R' U B' R L B' U' R 
6. 12.90 B U R U L R U L R' 
7. 11.55 U L' U R L R U L 
8. 13.72 L' B' R B U' B R' U' 
9. 14.00 B U B' L' B' U L' U' 
10. (10.59) L R' B R L' U B' L 
11. (16.79) L R U B' U B' R U' R' 
12. 11.45 U' R' L' R' U L U R


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 23, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.32
Times: (13.86), 10.28, 10.47, 12.03, 10.63, 9.74, 11.15, 12.81+, (9.43), 10.66, 12.96, 12.42

Meh.


----------



## Draranor (Aug 23, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Congratulations to @Draranor for graduating! (now it's race to official sub-11, ya n00b! )


My next comp is in october, so we'll see how it goes then. I do have an official sub-9 single though


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2017)

Draranor said:


> My next comp is in october, so we'll see how it goes then. I do have an official sub-9 single though


when your official single is worse than your ao100


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 24, 2017)

Method: Petrus
Cube: Mojue M3 M
Race to sub-12 
Average: (Ignore the Scrambles)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-23
avg of 12: 11.92

Time List:
1. 11.27 R' F2 R2 D R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 B L B' U' R B2 L' F2
2. 11.59 L2 D2 L U2 R F2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L' B2 F2 R2 B' U' F' D
3. 13.85 L2 F L' U2 L2 F2 U R' U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 D'
4. 11.88 B' R U B2 U B' U F' L D2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B'
5. (13.88) F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R F2 L' B2 F2 R' D' R F U2 F L2 D U
6. 13.69 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D U R U' B' L' R D' L' F L' R' F
7. 10.91 B R' U2 L B2 U' R U' B' U2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 B2
8. 12.75 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L F' L' R D' B D' F L U' R2
9. 11.63 D2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B U2 B R' B2 R2 U B' U B F2 U2 R'
10. 11.02 R' D' F' U B2 U F U R2 F' B2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 B2 L B2 D2 B2
11. (9.67) F D' F U' R2 B D' R' F' U R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L B2 L U2 F2 U2
12. 10.56 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D' L F L2 U' R' B L R2 F R'

Just barely made it. If I were more consistent (I'm looking at you 13's!!!) It probably would have been better.
Can I post twice, one for CFOP and this one for Petrus?


----------



## Draranor (Aug 24, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> when your official single is worse than your ao100


Ouch


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 24, 2017)

race to sub-11
method: CFOP
cube: Valk M
average:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-24
avg of 12: 11.675

Time List:
1. 11.074 
2. (9.456) 
3. 12.746 
4. 11.577 
5. 11.610 
6. 11.861 
7. 10.012 
8. 11.667 
9. 12.951 
10. 11.000 
11. (13.223) 
12. 12.256


----------



## Michael DeLaRosa (Aug 24, 2017)

Race to Sub- 11
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans Air 356 UM
average:
12.57, 10.33, 13.18, 11.64, 12.67, (9.58), 11.26, (13.50), 12.19, 12.67, 10.91, 11.08 = 11.85 average of 12


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 25, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M
Race to sub-11
Average: 10.87

1. 11.46 
2. 9.87 
3. 11.55 
4. 9.67 
5. 11.37 
6. 11.02 
7. (8.78) 
8. 10.90 
9. 11.65 
10. 11.34 
11. (13.96) 
12. 9.83


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 2, 2017)

new round in 3 forevers


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 5, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> new round in 3 forevers


Alright, I'll try to update it tomorrow.


----------



## Malkom (Sep 9, 2017)

I guess this is still open?
Sub12
CFOP
GTS2M 
Average: 11.74
12.50, (7.59), (13.24), 12.22, 11.82, 10.00, 11.07, 13.06, 12.21, 12.83, 11.86, 9.88
PB single


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 9, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Alright, I'll try to update it tomorrow.


?????


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> ?????


I'm sorry, I just can't keep this in my head for more than 15 minutes. I'm entering times into the spreadsheet right now.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2017)

At long last.
Fun fact: I'm like the only person left not using a magnetic cube (lol I don't have any money)

Round 16 Results
*
Round 17:*
1. D2 L' D' R' F' U B' L U2 B' U L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 
2. D2 L' R D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F' D B D' B D' L' R D2 
3. F2 D' R' D' F2 R2 B U' F D2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 B R 
4. U R2 F U2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 B' R U2 B F D' L' F2 L U R2 
5. U F2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B D2 B' U' L' R2 D2 F' 
6. R2 D2 F R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 D' B' L F2 U' R' U2 B' L' 
7. D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D F2 D U2 B' R2 F2 D2 U R F2 L' B D 
8. D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F' R' F D' R' F L B R 
9. R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L U B2 F D' B' U' F2 U L 
10. U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' L' F' R' U L' B2 R2 D2 
11. R2 D2 L2 F R' U2 R' D' B2 R' B' L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 
12. F' D2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 B L' R D' F L' U R2 D U' R2 

Go.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 9, 2017)

Round 17
Race to sub-11
Cube: Gans 356 Air UM
Method: CFOP

9.58
10.11
11.11
9.13 
10.56
11.53
10.78
10.91
11.63
11.10
10.42
10.69

= 10.62

For once I would like to use the same cube more then once in a row lol.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2017)

R17, GTS2, race to sub 10.5
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-9
*avg of 12: 10.15*

Time List:
1. 9.14 D2 L' D' R' F' U B' L U2 B' U L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 
2. (7.76) D2 L' R D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F' D B D' B D' L' R D2 
3. 11.72 F2 D' R' D' F2 R2 B U' F D2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 B R 
4. 9.21 U R2 F U2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 B' R U2 B F D' L' F2 L U R2 
5. (12.42+) U F2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B D2 B' U' L' R2 D2 F' 
6. 10.96 R2 D2 F R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 D' B' L F2 U' R' U2 B' L' 
7. 9.87 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D F2 D U2 B' R2 F2 D2 U R F2 L' B D 
8. 8.93 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F' R' F D' R' F L B R 
9. 10.53 R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L U B2 F D' B' U' F2 U L 
10. 9.73 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' L' F' R' U L' B2 R2 D2 
11. 10.33 R2 D2 L2 F R' U2 R' D' B2 R' B' L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 
12. 11.05 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 B L' R D' F L' U R2 D U' R2


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 9, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M
Race to sub-11
Average: 10.93
Times: 10.64, (8.55), 12.04, 10.62, 10.02, (14.35), 9.30, 10.96, 10.56, 11.68, 11.09, 12.41

I'm really surprised that this was sub-11 with 2 counting 12s. Not complaining, lol.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 23, 2017)

lol it's been 2 weeks

Round closing tomorrow. seriously everyone lol


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 26, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol it's been 2 weeks
> 
> Round closing tomorrow. seriously everyone lol


Hello??????????


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Hello??????????


F**k


----------



## Draranor (Sep 27, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> F**k


I can take over posting results after this round, if you'd like


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 27, 2017)

Draranor said:


> I can take over posting results after this round, if you'd like


Nah it's fine, but thanks.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 1, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Nah it's fine, but thanks.


Okay, we're still waiting. Maybe you should look into @Draranor's offer.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Okay, we're still waiting. Maybe you should look into @Draranor's offer.


wow I suck at this


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 2, 2017)

For future reference,
a) I'll try to make more of a point of updating this every weekend.
b) Don't expect me to remember after being notified about it at 8:30 am on a weekday. I don't normally have a computer at school, just my phone, and high school has lots of potentially distracting things, like K N O W L E D G E. So if I forget to do it over the weekend, which is likely to happen at times, bump the thread at around 4pm cdt when I'm more likely to actually be able to do something about it.

Round 17 Results

*Round 18 Scrambles:*
1. B2 D L2 U' B R B2 D' U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R' L U2 F' 
2. B2 R' F2 L' R D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 F L2 R' F2 R2 U' B D' F' 
3. F R2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F L2 F' L' B2 R D F L D B L2 F' 
4. U L2 F' U' D2 R2 D F R' D2 R2 B L2 B U2 R2 F' R2 F R2 
5. U2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 B' L' F U' R' U2 R D' R2 U' 
6. R' L' U2 D' F R2 L2 D L2 F' D2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B2 
7. R' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B U R F' U2 R2 U2 B2 U' 
8. F2 R' F R2 F U' L D L' U' L2 D R2 U F2 D F2 L2 
9. R' L' U R F U2 R D' U2 B2 R L B2 R U2 D2 L2 F2 R D' 
10. L2 R D2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 U B L U B D2 B2 D' B 
11. F U R U2 F2 D' R U R' L B2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 L F2 D2 
12. L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 B' D R' U2 R B' D U' B' L B2


----------



## Hazel (Oct 4, 2017)

Racing to sub-12
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTMS2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-4
avg of 12: 12.59

Time List:
1. 14.15 
2. 11.27 
3. 13.43 
4. 12.86 
5. 11.86 
6. 12.76 
7. (14.75) 
8. 12.24 
9. 14.44 
10. (9.54)
11. 12.50 
12. 10.40 

Three 14's in here...


----------



## Samuel (Oct 4, 2017)

Road To Sub-10
Method: CFOP
Cube: DIY GTS2M
1. 13.94 
2. 12.56 
3. 12.70 
4. 9.92 
5. 11.62 
6. 12.74 
7. 8.49
8. 10.14
9. 11.53
10. 14.94
11. 9.86
12. 11.99

AO12: 11.70 

(FYI: These were some of my first solves of the day, which is why some were pretty bad, but really happy about those sub-10s and even a 8.)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 4, 2017)

Round 17
Race to sub-11
Method: CFOP
Cube: UM w/ green GES
Ao12: 11.515

1. 12.222 
2. 11.170 
3. 11.538 
4. (13.134) 
5. (10.481)
6. 11.264 
7. 11.179 
8. 11.121 
9. 11.998
10. 10.959 
11. 11.671 
12. 12.026


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 4, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: MagLev MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.58
Times: 11.49, 9.96, 10.85, 12.10, (9.76), 9.96, (14.54), 13.83, 11.14, 14.53, 10.83, 11.07

The 13 and two 14s really hurt the average. Happy with the three sub-10s though.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 5, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> MagLev


How?


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> How?



CubeDepot sent me one.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> CubeDepot sent me one.


sellout.jpeg


----------



## Samuel (Oct 5, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> MagLev MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M


Do you prefer it over a normal GTS2M? If so, what are the pros?


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 6, 2017)

New here. 
Race to Sub 12
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-6
*avg of 12: 13.52*

Time List:
1. 14.87 B2 D L2 U' B R B2 D' U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R' L U2 F' 
2. (15.09) B2 R' F2 L' R D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 F L2 R' F2 R2 U' B D' F' 
3. 12.48 F R2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F L2 F' L' B2 R D F L D B L2 F' 
4. 12.64 U L2 F' U' D2 R2 D F R' D2 R2 B L2 B U2 R2 F' R2 F R2 
5. 13.95 U2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 B' L' F U' R' U2 R D' R2 U' 
6. (11.98) R' L' U2 D' F R2 L2 D L2 F' D2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B2 
7. 13.26 R' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B U R F' U2 R2 U2 B2 U' 
8. 14.58 F2 R' F R2 F U' L D L' U' L2 D R2 U F2 D F2 L2 
9. 14.14 R' L' U R F U2 R D' U2 B2 R L B2 R U2 D2 L2 F2 R D' 
10. 14.39 L2 R D2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 U B L U B D2 B2 D' B 
11. 12.13 F U R U2 F2 D' R U R' L B2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 L F2 D2 
12. 12.73 L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 B' D R' U2 R B' D U' B' L B2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 6, 2017)

GTS v2, Race to sub 10.5, CFOP
Round 18

>C:\Users\Justin\Desktop\good_enough.exe

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-6
avg of 12: 10.39

Time List:
1. 9.77 B2 D L2 U' B R B2 D' U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R' L U2 F' 
2. (9.39) B2 R' F2 L' R D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 F L2 R' F2 R2 U' B D' F' 
3. (13.26) F R2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F L2 F' L' B2 R D F L D B L2 F' 
4. 9.44 U L2 F' U' D2 R2 D F R' D2 R2 B L2 B U2 R2 F' R2 F R2 
5. 10.46 U2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 B' L' F U' R' U2 R D' R2 U' 
6. 10.47 R' L' U2 D' F R2 L2 D L2 F' D2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B2 
7. 11.01 R' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B U R F' U2 R2 U2 B2 U' 
8. 11.47 F2 R' F R2 F U' L D L' U' L2 D R2 U F2 D F2 L2 
9. 10.85 R' L' U R F U2 R D' U2 B2 R L B2 R U2 D2 L2 F2 R D' 
10. 9.94 L2 R D2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 U B L U B D2 B2 D' B 
11. 10.23 F U R U2 F2 D' R U R' L B2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 L F2 D2 
12. 10.23 L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 B' D R' U2 R B' D U' B' L B2

graduated, I guess


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2017)

New round tomorrow morning. I swear to God Almighty.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2017)

It's morning somewhere amirite

Round 18 Results

*Round 19 Scrambles*
1. B R2 B U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F D2 L U' F' U B2 L' F2 U2 L B2 
2. F D' R2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D L F2 D2 R U' B' L 
3. L' U' B R2 L2 D F' R' L F' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 
4. B2 L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 D2 F' L' R F U L D R' B L2 R2 
5. U2 R2 F B D F' B2 R U' F U F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D 
6. F2 B2 R' U2 F2 B2 D R2 B' L B2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R' D2 B2 R' 
7. L2 D R2 D U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L' B U L F' U L' U R' F 
8. F' R F' B' R B2 U B' R' F L2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' L 
9. D' B' U R D L' B2 R2 F D L D2 L D2 L U2 L2 U2 D2 F2 
10. D' F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R' F2 D R' B' U R' U F' L2 
11. R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 L R B R' U L U 
12. B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 B' L' D2 B D U' F2 R' B' R2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2017)

CFOP, GTS2, Race to sub 10 (!)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-8
avg of 12: 9.89

Time List:
1. 8.99 B R2 B U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F D2 L U' F' U B2 L' F2 U2 L B2 
2. 10.30 F D' R2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D L F2 D2 R U' B' L 
3. (8.67) L' U' B R2 L2 D F' R' L F' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 
4. 10.68 B2 L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 D2 F' L' R F U L D R' B L2 R2 
5. 9.36 U2 R2 F B D F' B2 R U' F U F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D 
6. 9.37 F2 B2 R' U2 F2 B2 D R2 B' L B2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R' D2 B2 R' 
7. 9.52 L2 D R2 D U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L' B U L F' U L' U R' F 
8. 10.95 F' R F' B' R B2 U B' R' F L2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' L 
9. (11.52) D' B' U R D L' B2 R2 F D L D2 L D2 L U2 L2 U2 D2 F2 
10. 10.34 D' F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R' F2 D R' B' U R' U F' L2 
11. 10.28 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 L R B R' U L U 
12. 9.12 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 B' L' D2 B D U' F2 R' B' R2

lit


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

R19?
Race to sub-11
Cube: UM w/ green GES
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-10
avg of 12: 11.121

Time List:
1. (12.612)
2. 11.421 
3. 11.174 
4. 11.013 
5. (9.625) 
6. 10.008 
7. 11.151 
8. 11.198 
9. 12.549 
10. 11.749
11. 11.162 
12. 9.788 
Counting sub-10. Not sub-11 tho.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 10, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: MagLev MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.08
Times: 10.65, 11.28, 11.15, 10.80, 10.90, 10.95, 11.86, (14.11), (9.61), 10.71, 10.21, 12.25

Needed an 11.43 or lower on the last solve for a sub-11 average.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 16, 2017)

aight guys y'all's better compete in this by tomorrow night.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 17, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> tomorrow


two days now.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 17, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> two days now.


 sorry about that, my computer wasn't working very well last night.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 17, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> sorry about that, my computer wasn't working very well last night.


Excuses, excuses.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 19, 2017)

Forgot about it last night. I swear remembering this is hard.

y no moar than 3 competitor 1?!??!?///!?
Round 19 Results

*Round 20 Scrambles*
1. D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R' F2 L' U' F' D R' U L2 
2. B2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L F' L D R2 B2 D R2 F' 
3. R U L2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B' L2 R' D' U' R' B2 F 
4. U D2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 R U' B' R' B' U2 L2 U' 
5. L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R F2 R' D L' F' R2 D' B' U 
6. B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 L' B2 U' B' U F' R' B' U' L 
7. R D' F U L' D2 R B' U R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' F' 
8. D2 B' U2 B2 D2 F D2 F' D2 B' D R U2 B2 R' B2 F2 U F L 
9. R' B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 L' R2 F' U' B' L B' R' 
10. B2 L F2 L' R2 D2 L2 U B2 L R2 B' D B2 F L2 B' 
11. L F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 F D B F U L R' B2 L2 F' 
12. U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 R B' R2 B R' F U B' F L'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 19, 2017)

Round 20, race to sub 10, CFOP, GTS2
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-19
avg of 12: 9.86

Time List:
1. 8.98 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R' F2 L' U' F' D R' U L2
2. 9.59 B2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L F' L D R2 B2 D R2 F'
3. (7.55) R U L2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B' L2 R' D' U' R' B2 F
4. 10.59 U D2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 R U' B' R' B' U2 L2 U'
5. 9.63 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R F2 R' D L' F' R2 D' B' U
6. 10.48 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 L' B2 U' B' U F' R' B' U' L
7. (12.23) R D' F U L' D2 R B' U R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' F'
8. 10.39 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 F D2 F' D2 B' D R U2 B2 R' B2 F2 U F L
9. 9.85 R' B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 L' R2 F' U' B' L B' R'
10. 10.78 B2 L F2 L' R2 D2 L2 U B2 L R2 B' D B2 F L2 B'
11. 8.96 L F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 F D B F U L R' B2 L2 F'
12. 9.35 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 R B' R2 B R' F U B' F L'


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 20, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: MagLev MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M
Race to sub-11
Average: 10.87
Times: 10.35, 8.74, 10.68, (7.70), (14.45), 9.94, 13.05, 10.09, 11.38, 10.53, 13.53, 10.42

Really surprised that was sub-11 with the 2 counting 13s. Super inconsistent though, lol.


----------



## CarterK (Oct 20, 2017)

Race to sub 10.5

avg of 12: 9.88
Time List:
1. 12.10 B' L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D R' U F U2 B U' R2 F2 
2. 9.35 L D2 L D2 R B2 F2 R D2 R B U' R' U2 F' R D B2 L F2 
3. 10.36 U R' D2 R2 D' R2 L U2 B F2 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 F 
4. 10.46 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 B U2 L2 D' B' L F2 U2 F2 D B' L' R 
5. 9.25 U F' L2 F' L2 D L' U' B F2 U2 B2 U2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L 
6. (12.19) F2 L2 B2 R B2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 D' B' D F L B2 D' L' F' 
7. 9.90 F L2 B2 F' L2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 R' D' U' F' L2 F' R' F U F 
8. 10.57 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 R' F L' U2 L2 R' B2 D U' B 
9. (7.43) B' D R2 B2 D U' F2 U B2 D' F' L F D' B F' L2 D2 
10. 8.93 F' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R D R U L F' U L2 U2 
11. 9.02 D' R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L F' L2 B L2 U B2 L R D' F' 
12. 8.84 L B R F L' U2 D R' F2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F B2

Pretty happy with this. I doubt I'll be able to keep it up though.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 26, 2017)

I think I still have to do sub-12 from round 16.

Race to sub-12
Method: CFOP
Cube: Air SM

10.38, 10.41, 11.43, 9.28, (11.46), 11.03, 10.59, 11.41, 10.61, 10.82, (7.74), 10.23 = 10.62


----------



## DhruvA (Oct 27, 2017)

Race to sub 12
Method- CFOP
Cube- GTS v1 M
Ao12- 12.846
14.711 12.970 12.312 (9.765) 13.139 14.722 12.981 13.655 (16.606) 10.701 12.822 10.451
Pretty bad average.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 27, 2017)

race to sub-11
method CFOP
cube: UM

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-27
avg of 12: 11.330

Time List:
1. (13.111) R2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 R' D' L U2 F U B2 F2 R B2 D' 
2. 10.288 L F L2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' L2 U' R B2 D2 F' D' R' B' L2 
3. 12.392 D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F' R U' R' D B' U2 L' U' F2 
4. 11.450 R' U2 R F' D B2 R U' R' U2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 L B2 R D 
5. 11.145 F2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 B' U2 F D2 L U2 R' B2 D U 
6. 10.364 F' U B D2 R' B' U F2 L U2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 U R2 B2 
7. 12.120 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U' R B' R2 F2 L U F' R' D 
8. 11.170 L' D F2 D' B' R' L' F' U F2 U D2 L2 U R2 D F2 D' B2 R 
9. 11.587 U' F' D2 R D F2 B' D2 F' B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D R2 U' F2 U R 
10. 10.331 F2 D2 L2 F R U' L2 F D' F R2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 
11. 12.451 D2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 R' U' R' F2 U F L D2 B2 
12. (9.992) R2 D2 F R2 F D2 U2 F U2 B L' D' L D2 R2 F L' D2 R


----------



## Draranor (Oct 29, 2017)

I got slow again, probably mostly due to the fact that I've hardly practiced 3x3 in the past couple months or so. Instead I've been focusing on big cubes, which I've made significant progress in. So hello again

Race to sub-11
CFOP
Valk 3 M

Times: 10.75, 11.74, (9.46), 12.57, 9.99, (12.64), 11.97, 10.66, 10.73, 11.97, 11.74, 9.46
Average: 11.16


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 29, 2017)

Draranor said:


> I got slow again, probably mostly due to the fact that I've hardly practiced 3x3 in the past couple months or so. Instead I've been focusing on big cubes, which I've made significant progress in. So hello again
> 
> Race to sub-11
> CFOP
> ...


imagine replacing this with any other graduation

"I graduated from high school, then the year after I focused on other things so I have to restart as a freshman."


----------



## Draranor (Oct 29, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> imagine replacing this with any other graduation
> 
> "I graduated from high school, then the year after I focused on other things so I have to restart as a freshman."


True, but I figured participating could help keep me motivated; or at the very least, it couldn't hurt


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 30, 2017)

@JustinTimeCuber, RESULTS SOON???


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 30, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @JustinTimeCuber, RESULTS SOON???


YES


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 30, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> YES


BTW, hope its ok I used some of your ides from your spreadsheet for my PB sheet. (AKA the "Other Stuff" part)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 30, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> BTW, hope its ok I used some of your ides from your spreadsheet for my PB sheet. (AKA the "Other Stuff" part)


Lol I don't care haha


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 31, 2017)

Round 20 Results

*Round 21 Scrambles*
1. U' L2 U B R2 L U' L2 U B' R B2 R B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 
2. B2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U' F' L2 R F' L' B D' L2 D' 
3. D2 B U2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' U L2 B R2 U' F' L U2 
4. B U2 R U R U2 F' D F L' F U2 D2 F2 D2 F B U2 F' D2 
5. B D R' U L U' F D L' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U2 D L2 
6. F U2 R' U L2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F 
7. D2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B F' D' R2 U2 R' D L R D2 F R2 
8. D2 R' L' B' R' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R' D2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 
9. U' D2 F U2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' L' B U2 R' F D' L' D B' 
10. F2 U L2 U F2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 L B U' L2 U' B2 L D2 F 
11. R' U2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' F' R2 D2 R D F' L2 D' B2 D' L 
12. D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' U' B D' R U' L U' F D' B'


----------



## CarterK (Oct 31, 2017)

Race to sub 10.5 GTS2M

avg of 12: 10.377

Time List:
1. 10.796 U' L2 U B R2 L U' L2 U B' R B2 R B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 
2. (7.865) B2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U' F' L2 R F' L' B D' L2 D' 
3. 11.677 D2 B U2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' U L2 B R2 U' F' L U2 
4. 12.239 B U2 R U R U2 F' D F L' F U2 D2 F2 D2 F B U2 F' D2 
5. (12.512) B D R' U L U' F D L' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U2 D L2 
6. 10.563 F U2 R' U L2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F 
7. 9.737 D2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B F' D' R2 U2 R' D L R D2 F R2 
8. 8.421 D2 R' L' B' R' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R' D2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 
9. 9.479 U' D2 F U2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' L' B U2 R' F D' L' D B' 
10. 9.824 F2 U L2 U F2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 L B U' L2 U' B2 L D2 F 
11. 10.828 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' F' R2 D2 R D F' L2 D' B2 D' L 
12. 10.208 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' U' B D' R U' L U' F D' B'

2/3. Almost messed up PLL on the last solve.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 1, 2017)

Graduated but almost failed
Round 21, GTS2, Race to sub 10
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-31
avg of 12: 9.84

Time List:
1. 9.26 U' L2 U B R2 L U' L2 U B' R B2 R B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 
2. 9.63 B2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U' F' L2 R F' L' B D' L2 D' 
3. 9.92 D2 B U2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' U L2 B R2 U' F' L U2 
4. 9.16 B U2 R U R U2 F' D F L' F U2 D2 F2 D2 F B U2 F' D2 
5. 12.24 B D R' U L U' F D L' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U2 D L2 
6. (DNF(10.51)) F U2 R' U L2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F 
7. 9.86 D2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B F' D' R2 U2 R' D L R D2 F R2 
8. 9.43 D2 R' L' B' R' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R' D2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 
9. 9.82 U' D2 F U2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' L' B U2 R' F D' L' D B' 
10. (8.64) F2 U L2 U F2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 L B U' L2 U' B2 L D2 F 
11. 9.65 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' F' R2 D2 R D F' L2 D' B2 D' L 
12. 9.40 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' U' B D' R U' L U' F D' B'


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 1, 2017)

R21, CFOP, Air SM, RTSub12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-1
avg of 12: 11.322

Time List:
1. 9.520 R' L' F B D' B2 U L F' U2 D2 F L2 F R2 B' R2 L2 F2 L' 
2. (8.992) D B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 L D2 U2 L D' L' F' D2 U' R F' D' L' 
3. (16.295) F2 R2 B' L2 F R2 B' U2 F2 D' R2 B R2 U' L B2 L' D L2 
4. 12.816 R2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 L2 B2 U2 D L' R' B' R2 F' U B L' 
5. 11.914 U R2 D F2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 B U2 R' D2 U' L R2 B2 R U2 
6. 11.283 R U2 B' D2 R L2 U' D2 R L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R' 
7. 11.456 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 F' U' B D L U F' D L' R' D 
8. 10.616 L2 D2 F' L' B' D B U R2 F U2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' U2 
9. 11.891 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B D2 F D2 U L' D' R' B' F2 D' R2 B 
10. 12.053 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 D R2 U2 B' L2 U' B F2 U' B' R F2 L2 
11. 11.292 D' R' F R' D' R F B2 R L2 F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 L2 
12. 10.374 R2 B' F U2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 F' U B' U' R F D' U2 F2 R B'


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 2, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: MagLev MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M
Race to sub-11
Average: 11.02
Times: 12.02, 11.06, 9.60, (12.93+), 10.92, 10.73, 10.86, 10.17, 12.48, 11.23, (9.39), 11.11

Ahhhhhhhh, 10.86 average without the +2.


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 10, 2017)

Race to sub 12 Round 20 
Cube : Aolong
Method : CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-10
*avg of 12: 12.31*

Time List:
1. 14.43 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R' F2 L' U' F' D R' U L2 
2. 12.02 B2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L F' L D R2 B2 D R2 F' 
3. 10.85 R U L2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B' L2 R' D' U' R' B2 F 
4. 12.13 U D2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 R U' B' R' B' U2 L2 U' 
5. (9.33) L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R F2 R' D L' F' R2 D' B' U 
6. 12.52 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 L' B2 U' B' U F' R' B' U' L 
7. 11.01 R D' F U L' D2 R B' U R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' F' 
8. 12.74 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 F D2 F' D2 B' D R U2 B2 R' B2 F2 U F L 
9. 12.61 R' B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 L' R2 F' U' B' L B' R' 
10. 13.01 B2 L F2 L' R2 D2 L2 U B2 L R2 B' D B2 F L2 B' 
11. (15.47) L F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 F D B F U L R' B2 L2 F' 
12. 11.73 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 R B' R2 B R' F U B' F L'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 10, 2017)

Next round this afternoon.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 17, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Next round this afternoon.


Right, right.

I NEED TO COMPETE!!

race to sub-11
UM with green GES
CFOP
Average:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-17
avg of 12: 10.470

Time List:
1. 11.013 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F R' F2 D' L' D2 U2 F2 L2 U F' 
2. 9.543 L U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F' D' R2 F' L' R' D' B2 L2 
3. (13.159) U L B2 U2 F' L2 D B U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 U' F' 
4. 10.932 F' L2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' L B' D R' U B' U2 R2 F 
5. 11.432 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 D L D' B2 R' D' B D2 U' 
6. 10.953 D B2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 R F L2 R U' F D F2 L U2 
7. (8.244) F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R U' L' U B' D' R' D F2 D 
8. 12.074 U' R' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 B L2 B2 D U L' B2 U2 
9. 10.832 D2 L D2 B2 L' R B2 L U2 L2 D2 U' F' D B R' D' B2 U R' F' 
10. 10.539 B D2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 L' B2 L2 U' B' F2 D F' U2 
11. 8.822 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 F L R' U' R U' R 
12. 8.559 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 L' D' L R' F2 D' U' L

Nice. Ignore the scrambles.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 17, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Right, right.


yeah really


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 22, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah really


_Can we please have some results and scrambles???_


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 22, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> _Can we please have some results and scrambles???_


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooof

working on it, gimme 10 minutes lol


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 22, 2017)

@JustinTimeCuber what it says:


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 22, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @JustinTimeCuber what it says:


Lol I forgot to post it. I'm so forgetful geez


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 22, 2017)

Round 21 Results

*Round 22 Scrambles*
1. U' L2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 B2 F' L' B2 L' R2 B2 U2 R2 U B 
2. D B' U' R' B' U2 R' D' F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U 
3. L F U R2 F2 L F D' R B2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D L2 
4. L B D2 L' D L F' L D2 R U L2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D 
5. B R2 L D2 B' R' F2 U' R2 F B2 U2 B' L2 F D2 B' L2 B 
6. F' R F2 D R' F R' D' B' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 
7. B R2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F' D F2 D B2 R D2 F 
8. U' B U2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 B U B2 R2 B' L B' D B 
9. D F' U D2 L2 B2 R D F' L2 F' U2 F' L2 B' R2 L2 U2 F2 
10. U' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B U' B R' D B 
11. R' D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D B' U2 R B2 D2 B2 R L B2 L U2 L U' 
12. R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L U B F' U' F D' F' D' U'


----------



## CarterK (Nov 22, 2017)

Race to sub 10.5:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-22
avg of 12: 8.641

Time List:
1. 7.242 U' L2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 B2 F' L' B2 L' R2 B2 U2 R2 U B 
2. (7.035) D B' U' R' B' U2 R' D' F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U 
3. 8.215 L F U R2 F2 L F D' R B2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D L2 
4. 10.283 L B D2 L' D L F' L D2 R U L2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D 
5. 7.612 B R2 L D2 B' R' F2 U' R2 F B2 U2 B' L2 F D2 B' L2 B 
6. 7.921 F' R F2 D R' F R' D' B' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 
7. 8.340 B R2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F' D F2 D B2 R D2 F 
8. 7.963 U' B U2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 B U B2 R2 B' L B' D B 
9. (11.306) D F' U D2 L2 B2 R D F' L2 F' U2 F' L2 B' R2 L2 U2 F2 
10. 10.675 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B U' B R' D B 
11. 10.802 R' D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D B' U2 R B2 D2 B2 R L B2 L U2 L U' 
12. 7.361 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L U B F' U' F D' F' D' U'

WOW overall PB. 3/3. Sub 10 next week!


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 22, 2017)

R22, CFOP, Gan Air SM, RTS12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-22
avg of 12: 10.901

Time List:
1. 9.322 U' L2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 B2 F' L' B2 L' R2 B2 U2 R2 U B 
2. 12.352 D B' U' R' B' U2 R' D' F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U 
3. 11.244 L F U R2 F2 L F D' R B2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D L2 
4. 10.784 L B D2 L' D L F' L D2 R U L2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D 
5. (12.556) B R2 L D2 B' R' F2 U' R2 F B2 U2 B' L2 F D2 B' L2 B 
6. 11.442 F' R F2 D R' F R' D' B' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 
7. 10.162 B R2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F' D F2 D B2 R D2 F 
8. 10.872 U' B U2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 B U B2 R2 B' L B' D B 
9. 11.701 D F' U D2 L2 B2 R D F' L2 F' U2 F' L2 B' R2 L2 U2 F2 
10. (8.126) U' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B U' B R' D B 
11. 10.142 R' D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D B' U2 R B2 D2 B2 R L B2 L U2 L U' 
12. 10.985 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L U B F' U' F D' F' D' U'

I'm done with RTS 12 finally


----------



## CarterK (Nov 22, 2017)

Is there anything past sub 10? If someone passes sub 10 they should make a beyond sub 10 race thread. I can't find any.


----------



## Draranor (Nov 22, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Is there anything past sub 10? If someone passes sub 10 they should make a beyond sub 10 race thread. I can't find any.


I've thought about making one, but I don't think there would be many people participating


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 26, 2017)

CFOP, Aolong
*
Race to Sub 13 Round 22 
Had a really bad week 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-26
avg of 12: 13.94
*
Time List:
1. 12.53 U' L2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 B2 F' L' B2 L' R2 B2 U2 R2 U B 
2. (11.76) D B' U' R' B' U2 R' D' F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U 
3. 12.94 L F U R2 F2 L F D' R B2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D L2 
4. 12.52 L B D2 L' D L F' L D2 R U L2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D 
5. 16.94 B R2 L D2 B' R' F2 U' R2 F B2 U2 B' L2 F D2 B' L2 B 
6. (17.30) F' R F2 D R' F R' D' B' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 
7. 15.49 B R2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F' D F2 D B2 R D2 F 
8. 12.02 U' B U2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 B U B2 R2 B' L B' D B 
9. 14.34 D F' U D2 L2 B2 R D F' L2 F' U2 F' L2 B' R2 L2 U2 F2 
10. 11.77 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B U' B R' D B 
11. 15.01 R' D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D B' U2 R B2 D2 B2 R L B2 L U2 L U' 
12. 15.79 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L U B F' U' F D' F' D' U'


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 29, 2017)

r12, race to sub-11
UM, CFOP
avg of 12: 10.958 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 10.639 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D L2 U' L' R' F D' F2 U' R2 U B2 U' 
2. 11.336 F R' D2 B2 F2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L R2 U F' L2 D' B D' U2 R' 
3. (13.362+) F' R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B R2 B U2 B' U R D B2 L' R' F' D' U' B' 
4. 11.323 F2 D' F2 L' U B2 R U D' B L2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' 
5. 11.165 U' B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' L' F U' B D' B2 F R D' R2 
6. 11.294 R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' F' L U2 R U' R2 D2 R B' 
7. 10.586 R' U2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 U' R' F U2 F2 D B2 F' D 
8. 10.063 F2 U B2 F2 D R2 D' U R2 D B F L B L2 R B' D' F 
9. 11.302 D B2 U F2 D L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 F D' L U B D L2 B' L2 D' 
10. 10.512 B' D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U B L D2 R' D2 B' L2 F2 L2 
11. 11.361 R2 L2 D F' L U' B' D' F R' F2 R2 B U2 B D2 F2 U2 F' D2 
12. (8.432) F2 U L' B2 D F U R B D2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 14, 2017)

@JustinTimeCuber?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @JustinTimeCuber?


I'm on it, sorry


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 15, 2017)

@Competition Cuber you're actually at 2/3 btw

Round 22 Results

*Round 23 Scrambles*
1. B2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F D2 U' B U B L' F' L R' 
2. U L2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B F' L' R D B' R' U 
3. F2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' R F' R' U B' F D2 R' B' D 
4. F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' D' B' D U' L' U' F R2 D' 
5. U D B R' B' L F' D R2 B R F2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 
6. D B' U2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 F' R' B2 F' U' B D' L' R2 F' 
7. U' F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 R D2 U' L D2 B' L F D2 U2 
8. F2 U R D' R' F D' B2 U' B2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 
9. U' F R' B D B' U2 D L F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2 F2 B D 
10. F' U' F' U D' B U2 R U2 L U2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 F U2 
11. L B2 L' F2 D' R U2 F' L' D' U2 F' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F U2 L2 
12. B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 F' L2 U2 L B U'


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 15, 2017)

Cube: SM
Method: CFOP
RTS 11

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-14
avg of 12: 10.862

Time List:
1. 11.206 B2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F D2 U' B U B L' F' L R' 
2. 9.837 U L2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B F' L' R D B' R' U 
3. 11.890 F2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' R F' R' U B' F D2 R' B' D 
4. 9.483 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' D' B' D U' L' U' F R2 D' 
5. 9.800 U D B R' B' L F' D R2 B R F2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 
6. 10.752 D B' U2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 F' R' B2 F' U' B D' L' R2 F' 
7. 9.880 U' F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 R D2 U' L D2 B' L F D2 U2 
8. (9.434) F2 U R D' R' F D' B2 U' B2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 
9. 11.902 U' F R' B D B' U2 D L F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2 F2 B D 
10. (13.877) F' U' F' U D' B U2 R U2 L U2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 F U2 
11. 12.539 L B2 L' F2 D' R U2 F' L' D' U2 F' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F U2 L2 
12. 11.333 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 F' L2 U2 L B U'


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 16, 2017)

Round 23
Method: CFOP
Road to Sub 11
avg of 12: 11.33
1. 11.21 B2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F D2 U' B U B L' F' L R' 
2. 12.00 U L2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B F' L' R D B' R' U 
3. 11.89 F2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' R F' R' U B' F D2 R' B' D 
4. (8.97) F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' D' B' D U' L' U' F R2 D' 
5. (14.71+) U D B R' B' L F' D R2 B R F2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 
6. 10.44 D B' U2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 F' R' B2 F' U' B D' L' R2 F' 
7. 11.11 U' F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 R D2 U' L D2 B' L F D2 U2 
8. 10.93 F2 U R D' R' F D' B2 U' B2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 
9. 10.49 U' F R' B D B' U2 D L F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2 F2 B D 
10. 12.25 F' U' F' U D' B U2 R U2 L U2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 F U2 
11. 12.08 L B2 L' F2 D' R U2 F' L' D' U2 F' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F U2 L2 
12. 10.86 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 F' L2 U2 L B U'
Really Locky


----------



## CarterK (Dec 17, 2017)

Race to sub 10:

avg of 12: 9.90

Time List:
1. 8.74 B2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F D2 U' B U B L' F' L R' 
2. 10.57 U L2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B F' L' R D B' R' U 
3. 10.95 F2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' R F' R' U B' F D2 R' B' D 
4. 9.08 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' D' B' D U' L' U' F R2 D' 
5. 10.30 U D B R' B' L F' D R2 B R F2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 
6. 10.11 D B' U2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 F' R' B2 F' U' B D' L' R2 F' 
7. 11.19 U' F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 R D2 U' L D2 B' L F D2 U2 
8. 10.75 F2 U R D' R' F D' B2 U' B2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 
9. (7.40) U' F R' B D B' U2 D L F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2 F2 B D 
10. 8.52 F' U' F' U D' B U2 R U2 L U2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 F U2 
11. 8.79 L B2 L' F2 D' R U2 F' L' D' U2 F' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F U2 L2 
12. (11.75) B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 F' L2 U2 L B U'

Messed up quite a few but 3 counting 8's is nice


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 24, 2017)

Race to sub-11
UM, CFOP

avg of 12: 11.566

Time List:
1. 11.238 D2 R D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 R B F' U' F L2 R' F2 L' D L' 
2. 11.559 R L2 F' U2 R2 L' U' F2 U' R2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 D2 F U2 B' 
3. 13.238 F' D2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R U L2 D L U F' D B 
4. 11.095 D' B' R' U D B2 R' D B' L U F2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 
5. 10.949 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 D R D U2 F D2 U L D R' B' 
6. 10.877 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' B' L' D2 F' R2 B' D B2 D2 B' L 
7. 11.726 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R B2 U B' L' R2 D U' 
8. 11.354 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 L' F' L2 U B2 U R' U 
9. (9.535) L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 D' B R U2 L' F 
10. 12.627 F2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 L U' F2 U' R F L' B' D2 R2 
11. (13.790) B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F' R B' F' D' R B' U L' D' U2 
12. 11.001 D2 F2 L F' B' R' B D' R D2 B2 R2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 D'

ignore scrambles


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 25, 2017)

I'll try to start the next round in a few whenevers, but y'all know how I roll (or don't)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 25, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'll try to start the next round in a few whenevers, but y'all know how I roll (or don't)


Since it's christmas, Ill let you off the hook today, you can do it tmw.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 26, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Since it's christmas, Ill let you off the hook today, you can do it tmw.


thanque you kindest sir


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 10, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Ordway's thread from a few months ago flopped so here's another one.


At this rate, this thread will flop as well.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 17, 2018)

ok it's an official flop

we had a good almost acceptable run, C-


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 17, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ok it's an official flop
> 
> we had a good almost acceptable run, C-


Are you saying that someone should make a new thread?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 17, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Are you saying that someone should make a new thread?


Or just steal this one idrc


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 17, 2018)

RIP Thread 2017-2018


----------



## BECubed (Jan 25, 2018)

Zeke Mackay said:


> RIP Thread 2017-2018


I find this thread helpful as a whole, so I will continue using it with my own scrambles and for MY benefit.


----------



## BECubed (Jan 25, 2018)

Erik
Round 24(?)
Gan Air SM
CFOP
Race to Sub 11(Consistent)

1. 10.95 R2 F2 R D2 L B2 R B2 L D2 R B' U F' U' F2 L' B D' L2
2. 10.76 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L B F' R' B2 U' B U2 B R
3. 11.00 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 D' R F2 L2 D2 U L' F2 U2
4. 13.13 B2 R D2 L D2 U2 R F2 R B' D L' D U F2 R' D2 F U2
5. 11.66 B R2 U F2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R D' L B L' U L' U2 R2
6. 12.86 U2 F U F2 L2 F' U' L' D' B2 R' B2 R L U2 L' B2 R U2 F2 B'
7. 11.80 B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U L2 D F2 U F D L' D B' R B2 R2 D2 B
8. 10.87 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B' L' U' B2 D' R F2 U B L2 F'
9. 10.96 R B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U F R D F L' D R F' L'
10. 11.88 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' L' D' R2 F L' R B D U' B
11. 8.16 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U L' F L B' U' F R' B' D' B2
12. 10.75 U' B D2 L2 F L2 R2 B D2 F' L2 R2 U' L B L' B2 D' F L F'

Average of 5: 10.86
Average of 12: 11.35

Meh.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Sure, why not?


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Feb 25, 2018)

Tyler
Round "1"
Gan 356s V2
Race to Sub 11

avg of 12: 12.07

Time List:
1. 11.72 U2 F D2 R2 B F R2 F R' U2 F2 L F2 R F U2 B' 
2. (9.34) D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 U2 L F' R B2 L' D' U F R' B 
3. 11.62 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 F L' B' U' R D B' D' B U' 
4. 12.00 F R' F2 R D2 F2 R' B2 R B2 F2 R2 F L2 U L2 B2 U' L U 
5. 11.83 L2 U2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 B D' L' B2 U B' L' R' D2 R F' 
6. 12.73 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 R' D F R' D F' D' B' L' D 
7. 14.32 U L2 B D2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 L B' R B L2 D' R2 D B2 
8. (15.04) L D2 F' U2 B L2 F L2 U2 R2 B' R' B L2 F U B' R' F2 U2 
9. 13.68 U F2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 L B2 R2 B2 U' F U' F2 D2 F' 
10. 11.72 L D2 F2 L D2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R' B' L R F2 L U F R' D 
11. 10.99 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 F R' D' L2 D' L U L' U' R' 
12. 10.11 B U' D' F' L' D F U' R' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R

Counting 14 really didn't help this one >_<


----------



## CarterK (Feb 25, 2018)

I just became CN, so I'm going to go back a little bit, and start at sub 12.

race to sub 12
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-25
avg of 12: 14.53

Time List:
1. 14.75 U2 F D2 R2 B F R2 F R' U2 F2 L F2 R F U2 B' 
2. (17.63) D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 U2 L F' R B2 L' D' U F R' B 
3. 12.44 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 F L' B' U' R D B' D' B U' 
4. 16.11 F R' F2 R D2 F2 R' B2 R B2 F2 R2 F L2 U L2 B2 U' L U 
5. (7.29) L2 U2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 B D' L' B2 U B' L' R' D2 R F' 
6. 17.63 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 R' D F R' D F' D' B' L' D 
7. 16.93 U L2 B D2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 L B' R B L2 D' R2 D B2 
8. 16.17 L D2 F' U2 B L2 F L2 U2 R2 B' R' B L2 F U B' R' F2 U2 
9. 12.74 U F2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 L B2 R2 B2 U' F U' F2 D2 F' 
10. 8.27 L D2 F2 L D2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R' B' L R F2 L U F R' D 
11. 15.53 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 F R' D' L2 D' L U L' U' R' 
12. 14.74 B U' D' F' L' D F U' R' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R

The 7 and 8 were on white. Pretty bad, even for CN.


----------



## CarterK (Feb 28, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> What kind of cube?


MF3RS lol


----------



## ExultantCarn (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 1
Sub 11
GTS2 M
CFOP
avg of 12: 11.65

Time List:
1. 12.89 U2 F D2 R2 B F R2 F R' U2 F2 L F2 R F U2 B' 
2. 10.28 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 U2 L F' R B2 L' D' U F R' B 
3. 11.41 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 F L' B' U' R D B' D' B U' 
4. 11.23 F R' F2 R D2 F2 R' B2 R B2 F2 R2 F L2 U L2 B2 U' L U 
5. 12.76 L2 U2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 B D' L' B2 U B' L' R' D2 R F' 
6. 11.80 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 R' D F R' D F' D' B' L' D 
7. (13.23) U L2 B D2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 L B' R B L2 D' R2 D B2 
8. 12.45 L D2 F' U2 B L2 F L2 U2 R2 B' R' B L2 F U B' R' F2 U2 
9. 11.47 U F2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 L B2 R2 B2 U' F U' F2 D2 F' 
10. (9.98) L D2 F2 L D2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R' B' L R F2 L U F R' D 
11. 11.94 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 F R' D' L2 D' L U L' U' R' 
12. 10.26 B U' D' F' L' D F U' R' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R


----------



## ExultantCarn (Mar 11, 2018)

Round 2
Sub 11
Gan Air SM
avg of 12: 11.34

Time List:
1. 12.93 U R' B' L' F2 D' R' D B' D' F2 U2 D2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B' 
2. 11.70 L U D' B D2 B2 L2 D' F R U2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 L' 
3. 12.70 R' L2 B' U F' R L2 F D' R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F D2 F' R2 F R' 
4. 9.77 B' L' D2 F' U B' U2 D2 B' U2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' 
5. 12.27 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 B L2 D B U' F L F2 R F2 D' 
6. 11.04 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 L F' R' B2 L U F2 R B U2 R' 
7. (16.03) D R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B D' R U L' R' F' U' R B' U' 
8. 10.83 R2 B2 D U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R' F L' F2 L2 U2 F U2 L 
9. 11.03 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 L R2 D2 B2 F2 L B' D R B R' B' U' F' L D2 
10. 10.76 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B F2 R2 D' F U' F2 L' F' L' D2 R F' 
11. (9.28) L' B2 D2 F2 D2 F D B' U2 L U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 
12. 10.32 F' U' L2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F D L F2 R' U' L
terrible at the beginning but the end made it not as bad


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 1, 2018)

Round 3
Sub 11
avg of 12: 10.68 Solves 4 and 7 are not typo's. 

Time List:
1. 11.18 
2. 10.14 
3. 10.99
4. 8.99 
5. 11.66 
6. (12.72) 
7. 8.99 
8. 11.59
9. 10.56
10. (8.35) 
11. 11.36
12. 11.34

Seeing as I graduated from the Race to sub 13/14 thread, I will now join this one. Plus it seemed to have slowed down so this post might help revive it. 

Edit: Hey @greentgoatgal, if you would like I can post new scrambles every week, if you do not want to keep it up. Or if you are still interested then that is completely fine with me. Just let you know what you prefer. Thanks.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 4
Sub 11
avg of 12: 11.00 Are you serious! This has got to be one of the most annoying things to have happened to me in all of the Race threads, but it is pretty funny though for this to have happened. Still 1/3 I guess.

Time List:
1. 10.96 
2. (8.78) 
3. 10.87 
4. 11.52 
5. 10.76 
6. (13.15) 
7. 12.09 
8. 10.84 
9. 11.44 
10. 11.58 
11. 10.01 
12. 9.92


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 17, 2018)

Sung to the tune of "Where are you Christmas" It starts at second 44 on the video for the first words to start.

Where are you scrambles, why cant I find you, why have you not appeared? Where is the challenge you used to bring me? Why cant I see scrambles on the screen?

And in case you need the tune, here it is:


----------



## MCuber (Apr 20, 2018)

Round 4
Sub-12
Ao12: 13.877

1. 13.789+
2. 14.763
3. 13.529
4. 15.313
5. 12.811
6. 15.858
7. 12.600
8. 14.713
9. 10.709
10. 12.648
11. 14.089
12. 14.515

awful


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey @greentgoatgal, 

Since someone else has competed in this forum, are there going to be new scrambles If you do not really like to post new scrambles because of the lack of competitors, then I do not mind posting new scrambles myself every week even if only one or two people in a week compete in the thread (take the Race to sub x Kilominx as an example of what I mean). Not that I want to take your weekly joy away at all, but it is just a thought for you if you are interested.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

Round 5
Sub 11
avg of 12: 9.79 1/3 Yay! Sub 10

Time List:
1. 10.50
2. 10.26
3. 10.80 
4. 8.38 
5. 9.71 
6. 8.51 
7. 10.48 
8. (7.26) 
9. 10.57 
10. 10.56 
11. 8.12 
12. (12.76)


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 5
Race To Sub 11
Cube: YLM
Method: ZZ(a)
Average: 12.56

1. 13.37 YB, Sune Coll/U Perm
2. 11.90 YG, U Pure Twist
3. 12.01 YB, U ZBLL
4. 12.88 YG, Sune Coll/U Perm
5. 12.14 YB, Sune Coll/U Perm
6. 13.28 YB, Sune Coll/H Perm
7. (10.82) YB L COLL/U Perm
8. 14.38 YB, Sune Coll/U Perm
9. (DNF) YB, Sune Coll/H Perm
10. 12.85 YB, Sune Coll/U Perm
11. 11.95 YB, Pi COLL/U Perm
12. 10.85 YG, L COLL/U Perm

wtf is with all of the sunes (7/12)? And only 2 zblls also. Actually, the last one was a 2gll I knew but it would have taken at least 6 seconds to figure out which alg it was.
Meh average, but I'm also trying to get used to a different front.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

Round 6
Sub 11
avg of 12: 10.37 2/3

Time List:
1. 9.26
2. 10.19 
3. 8.99
4. 11.38 
5. (8.83) 
6. 10.63 
7. (11.69) 
8. 10.25 
9. 11.27 
10. 10.58 
11. 9.95 
12. 11.23


----------



## MCuber (May 5, 2018)

Round 6
Sub-12
Ao12: 13.025

1. 10.509
2. 13.292
3. 15.269
4. 12.971
5. 11.750
6. 14.648
7. 14.119
8. 14.982
9. 11.680
10. 16.765+
11. 11.532
12. 8.647

Bad, but not bad single


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 6, 2018)

Round 6
Sub 12
Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-5
avg of 12: 12.31

Time List:
12.68, 9.75, 11.73, 9.84, (9.71), 13.85, 14.89, 12.44, 14.70, (14.91), 11.94, 11.30
got nervous after the 3 sub 10s in the beginning lol


----------



## ExultantCarn (May 6, 2018)

Round 6
Sub 11
avg of 12: 10.32

Time List:
1. 9.34 R2 D2 B' L U F' R2 F' D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 L 
2. 11.00 R' B L2 F' U' R2 L' F B2 L' F' U2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F 
3. 10.75 U2 L B2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 R' F2 L D' F2 L2 F D2 F L' D' R' F 
4. (12.42) F U B2 U2 D2 L F2 L B L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R 
5. 12.10 R2 U2 B' L2 B R2 B' F2 D2 U2 R F D' B L' B R' U' B U2 
6. (8.10) B' U' B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B R' U2 L2 B U B U2 
7. 11.01 F B U D R B D' B2 R' U D2 B' D2 B2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B' 
8. 11.92 U2 F' B2 U B2 L B' R' F2 L' U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' 
9. 8.93 U D2 L' B2 L F B' D F2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D B2 U' 
10. 9.86 U' D2 L2 U F2 R B2 D2 F' U2 D2 F2 R' F2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 R' 
11. 9.00 D2 F2 L R U2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 R2 B' L' D' L2 U R' B' D2 L2 R' 
12. 9.29 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U B' L' B' L U B' D L' D L2

Smashed it lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 11, 2018)

Round 6
Sub 11
avg of 12: 10.85 3/3 Not a great average, but good enough to graduate.

Time List:
1. 10.02
2. (8.63) 
3. 10.22 
4. 11.30 
5. 12.41 
6. 10.27 
7. 11.16 
8. 10.54 
9. 10.13 
10. 10.28 
11. (12.51) 
12. 12.21


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2018)

Round 8
Sub 10
avg of 12: 9.90 1/3

Time List:
1. 7.72
2. 11.91 
3. (12.53) 
4. 8.62 
5. (6.18) 
6. 9.84 
7. 9.83 
8. 12.38 
9. 9.81
10. 8.50 
11. 11.43 
12. 8.95


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 24, 2018)

Round 9
Sub 10
avg of 12: 10.13 0/3

Time List:
1. 9.66 
2. (12.96) 
3. 11.57 
4. 10.73 
5. 11.40 
6. 9.62 
7. (8.64) 
8. 10.41 
9. 8.68 
10. 9.74 
11. 10.02
12. 9.51


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (May 26, 2018)

Round 9
Sub-12
avg of 12: 14.349
Time List:
1. (10.006) L2 F D2 L' F' U B L' B F2 D2 B2 L D2 R L2 U2 R' F2 
2. 14.336 B' L D R' F' R' F' L U' L2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 R' 
3. 15.125 U' D F B' R' U F' B2 R B' R' U2 R' D2 B2 L U2 R2 
4. (16.090) F' R' U2 F L' D' F' B2 R' B' D' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D 
5. 12.021 U' B2 F2 D U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F D R B D' R F D R2 D 
6. 15.565 R2 D B2 U F2 D F2 D' R2 U' L D B2 F L' B D' L2 R B2 
7. 15.418 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 R F' D' U2 F D2 B' F' L' U 
8. 13.172 B' D2 B2 U2 R' B2 R F2 U2 L D2 R2 F U' F' D' F2 D F' R' 
9. 14.541 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U R B U' F' L' R2 B D2 F' 
10. 13.480 L F D2 U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 B2 U L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 L' B' 
11. 14.484 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' F D' U' B' L' D2 U2 R D2 
12. 15.343 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 U' B L R2 D' U' B' D F L'

Pretty bad average


----------



## MCuber (Jun 3, 2018)

Round 9
Sub-12
Ao12: 13.494

1. 13.328
2. 13.477
3. 13.083
4. 12.767
5. 13.250
6. 14.498
7. 14.629
8. 13.557
9. 12.013
10. 13.131
11. 13.618
12. 14.232


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 19, 2018)

R10, sub 12 (CFOP, valk 3)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-19
avg of 12: 14.160

Time List:
15.473+, (12.149), (16.654), 12.717, 13.241, 15.990, 12.748, 13.785, 12.224, 14.106, 16.531, 14.781


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 9, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Is anyone still interested in this?
> 
> Round 11
> Avg: 10.92
> Times: 10.36, 10.88, (12.80), 10.49, (9.12), 11.16, 9.69, 10.87, 10.60, 11.64, 11.96, 11.56


Someone on my thread just graduated sub 13 ill tell him about this thread


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 9, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Is anyone still interested in this?


I will join again. I am hoping for a sub 13 average at my next comp, especially since I know that I can get it if I do not mess up like I did at Nationals (which if anyone cares I would have gotten a low 12 average at Nationals, but I focused to much on the times and let that distract me, instead of just letting my times come).

Edit - And I forgot to say that I got a edge pop, corner twist and messed up OLL, which is also a few reasons I messed up the average so bad.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 11, 2018)

Round 12
Sub 12
avg of 12: 11.97 1/3

Time List:
1. 13.48 
2. 8.21 
3. 12.53
4. 12.35 
5. (7.81) PLL Skip
6. 11.62 
7. 12.94
8. 12.00 
9. 11.86 
10. 12.13 
11. (14.58) 
12. 12.62


----------



## Galcor117 (Aug 11, 2018)

Goal: Sub 10.5
Average: 10.671 
lmao rip
(12.795)
10.998
10.951
10.894
10.311
11.252
(8.946)
11.611
10.76
9.312
9.862
10.761


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 27, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Hey, last time you were trying to get sub 10. You've already graduated sub 11. Just double checking to make sure you want to switch to sub 12?


Hey @greentgoatgal, Thank you very much for checking on my results/asking about them. Although I did graduate sub 11, those times are not when I am not practicing like I am in a compeition setting, but rather when I am focused, relaxed, and not nervous at home. With that being said, I went back to sub 12 for now for the "Comp Sim" practice in hopes that it will begin to help me feel more comfortable at competitions, and not to mess up as much. I hope this help answer your question, but please let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 31, 2018)

Race to sub 10
Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-31
avg of 12: 10.197

Time List:
1. 10.098 F D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 L' R D F R B' L2 R' D2 
2. 10.114 F D' R' D' L2 U B' D' F R2 U2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U B' 
3. 9.041 U2 L2 F2 L F2 R B2 R2 D2 R' F2 D B2 L' R U R2 B2 U2 F R 
4. 12.081 D' B2 R2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R2 B L' D L R2 D' U2 B' D2 R 
5. (8.752) R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B R2 F' U2 B L' B U2 B2 D' F L D2 L2 
6. 9.650 F' D' R2 L2 F' B2 U2 D' R' D F2 R2 B2 D2 F' B2 U2 F 
7. 9.426 F' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 F' D2 U' R2 B' U2 R2 F2 D L B U' 
8. 10.481 L B L' F2 R' F B2 L D L2 F2 L' B2 R B2 L' F2 U2 R2 
9. 12.546 R' D L U B U' B2 R U B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R' 
10. 9.041 D R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B R2 L D2 L' U F2 L D U' L' 
11. (DNF(0.080)) R2 F2 L D B U L' D2 L U R2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B' 
12. 9.489 R' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 L B2 U2 D' F' L' F' L2 U2 R' F2 L B2

Accidentally stopped timer on solve 11


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 1, 2018)

Round 13
Sub 12
avg of 12: 12.00 0/3 Nooooooooo! O well, it was still a good average for me since switching to full CN.

Time List:
1. 13.35 
2. 10.90 
3. (8.09) 
4. 13.47 
5. 10.55 
6. 8.15 
7. (13.91) 
8. 12.52 
9. 12.62 
10. 11.08 
11. 13.76 
12. 13.61


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

It doesn't matter, but my average last time was 10.19 not 10.12


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

Round 14
Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-3
avg of 12: 9.941

Time List:
1. 10.482 L' R2 D' B2 D U L2 D F2 U L2 B2 L' B2 F U' F D2 F U' L2 
2. 10.003 R2 L2 F' U' R' F2 U F' L U' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' 
3. 10.593 R' B' D R L' U F R' F' B' D2 R' L2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 D2 
4. 11.475 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R' U L' R2 B2 L2 F U' L F2 D2 
5. 8.419 B R2 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U F2 R' D2 R D U F' U F2 
6. 10.432 U2 R2 U R2 D R2 U B2 L2 U2 B L' B2 F' U' L' B D' L B2 
7. 8.513 R2 D2 B' D' F2 D' B2 R L' D' B U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 L2 B' R2 B 
8. (8.048) L D R U2 F R D' F2 R' B2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B 
9. 9.362 B' L2 B2 U2 L D2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' F' D B L F2 
10. 10.801 B' D2 B U2 B R2 D2 L2 F U2 B' D' U2 B' U2 B' L D B' U2 B' 
11. (12.640) L2 U' B2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 L' F2 R' F2 D' F L R' D2 
12. 9.329 F' R F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' B2 R' D'

Good


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 4, 2018)

Round 14
Sub 12
avg of 12: 11.43 1/3

Time List:
1. 13.03 
2. 10.99 
3. 10.79 
4. (8.66) 
5. (14.32) 
6. 11.18 
7. 12.98 
8. 11.25 
9. 9.29 
10. 12.50 
11. 10.48 
12. 11.84


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 14, 2018)

So this thread is dead, right


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 18, 2018)

Round 14
Sub 12
avg of 12: 11.25 2/3 Happy with the two 7's

Time List:
1. 10.03 
2. 9.28 
3. 12.67 
4. (15.63) 
5. 11.74 
6. (7.21) 
7. 11.20 
8. 7.52 
9. 13.47 
10. 11.30 
11. 11.72 
12. 13.59


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 18, 2018)

Round 15
sub 10
ao12- *9.96*


1. (11.85)
2. (6.77) (Close to pb, f2l was easy and pll skip)
3. 10.54
4. 10.43
5. 9.86
6. 9.94
7. 10.41
8. 11.48
9. 9.00
10. 10.97
11. 8.52
12. 8.45


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 23, 2018)

Round 15
Sub 10
Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-23
avg of 12: 10.162

Time List:
1. 8.344 D' L2 F' L2 B L2 U2 F L2 B' L2 B' D L2 B' F2 R' D2 L' B' 
2. 9.697 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 L2 U R B F U' F2 L2 F2 D B' 
3. 11.220 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' R U' R2 B L D R 
4. 10.515 D' B U R' D L F B R D' L' U2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 
5. 9.150 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 D2 L R' F D2 B' R2 U' B2 L' D F2 R' 
6. 11.727 F' L2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 R D' B' F L2 R' B R D' 
7. 10.745 F2 L B2 D F B D' B2 D' R2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 R B2 L' F2 
8. (8.305) R2 U2 L2 F2 D B L2 F' U F2 L D2 R' U2 L B2 U2 D2 L2 B 
9. (12.514) U F2 L2 F2 L B2 R' D2 R D2 F2 B' D L2 F' D' B' R' D' U 
10. 8.884 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F U2 R2 F L2 B' L F' D' B F' U R' D' U2 B' 
11. 11.459 U B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2 L B D B2 L' F2 L F R F 
12. 9.880 D R' L F D2 F' D2 R2 L' D' B' D2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B'


----------

